# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی شماره 52 باحضور "z3R0 "

## Fawzi

سلام به همگی 
ب تاپیک شوک الکتریکی به اعضا ،خوش آمدید *_*

52 مین شوک الکتریکی رو تقدیم میکنیم به زیروی سابق فروم  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4): : 
  @Boredom




به سوالات زیر پاسخ بدین :

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :

18.ی نصیحت :

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## seyed..yousefi

*
1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

تصورش نمی کنم چون یه عکس نسبتا تار ازش دیدم

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

خیلی زیاد

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟

عرفان بود فکر کنم

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو

نه آقا هیچ حرفی نیست

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 

بماند

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟

پستایی که تو تاپیکای درسی میذاره : 100٪
پستایی که تو تاپیکای تفریحی میذاره 30 ٪

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟

45 نفر ولی بی شوخی فکر کنم 18 نفر

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟

قبلنا ایموجی مخصوصش این بود
الانم اینارو میذاره
:troll (9)::troll (7)::troll (18)::troll (24):


9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟

گیم نت

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !

نه ندارم

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟

یاد درخت میوه هم میوه ش خیر و برکته هم سایش هم تکیه گاه خوبیه

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟

زیاد

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!

تاپیک مدیریت نامه رو افتتاح میکنه

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟

اخلاق خوب : تا حد امکان به سوالای بقیه جواب میده و مسئولیت پذیره
اخلاق بد : خیلی به خودش سخت میگرفت قبلا

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*

با هم رفتیم پارک چلو کباب خوردیم آخه چه خاطره ای تو انجمن میشه داشت
ولی اگه اینم خاطره حسابه باید بگم اولین پستم تو انجمن تو تاپیک زیرونامه بود

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :

ندارم

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :

امیدوار هرجا که هست موفق باشه
و از شر افکار مزاحم راحت شه

18.ی نصیحت :

برا هر چیزی خودتو ناراحت نکن داداش

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :

به شما یک عدد شوکولات اعطا میشود

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :

داداش داری دستی 2 تومن (میلیارد) بدی؟*

----------


## Rubiker

به به محمد حسین

*۱.** با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟*
عکسشو دیدم. متفاوت از تصورم بود

*۲.* *تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟*
در حال حاضر محبوبترینه

*۳.* *به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه؟*
سعی میکنه خیلی صمیمی نشه که کار درست هم همینه
*
۴.* *حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو*
خودش میدونه چقدر قبولش دارم. می خوام بگم یکم احساساتتو کنترل کن و پختگی رفتارتو بیشتر کن

*۵.**به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟* 
استغفرالله تسبیح من کو

*۶.**چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟*
 ۹۹ درصد
*
۷.* *به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟*
تو دنیای واقعی کاری نمی کنه ک جذبش بشن. 

۸. *تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟*
فک نکنم مورد بولدی باشه
*
۹.* *اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟*
اول میریم یزد چون من دوست دارم این شهرو ببینم. بعد بر میگردیم دهاتمون و میریم کل شمالغرب رو بگردیم

*۱۰.* *سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !*
هیچی

*۱۱.* *شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟*
یاد خود چند سال پیشم
*
۱۲.* *چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟*
زیاد

*۱۳.* *به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!*
آدمایی مثل محمد حسین نمی تونن مدیر باشن (با احترام). 

*۱۴.**دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟*
زیادی وقتشو تلف می کنه برا ثابت کردن یه سری چیزا که اصلا لازم نیست 
وع اینکه یکم باید احساساتشو کنترل کنه نیازی به گفتن بعضی چیزا تو انجمن نبود

اینکه از صدتا مشاور بهتر به بقیه کمک کرده و دمش گرم.
اینکه مودبه. تا حالا هیچ حرف بدی ازش نشنیدم

*۱۵.* *اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_**
وقتی رتبه ش رو شنیدم که بهشتی آورده تعجب کردم. ولی بعد فهمیدم بومی بوده

*۱۶.* *یه آتو ازش رو کن* :
ندارم.اگرم داشتم رو نمی کردم

*۱۷.* *ی ارزو واسش کن :*
دوستم لازم نیست پزشک خوبی باشی. حتی لازم نیست انسان خوبی باشی. همینکه انسان باشی کافیه (مثل الانت بمون همیشه)

۱۸. *ی نصیحت :*
بالاتر گفتم. نیازی به ثابت کردن نداری. چون اونایی که براشون توضیح میدی هیچ جایی تو زندگیت ندارن

*۱۹*. *بهش یه هدیه بده :*
براش دعا می کنم همیشه زندگیش پر از آرامش باشه

*۲۰.* * ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :*
برام دعا کن دوستم

قدرخودت رو بدون. جامعه ما به آدمایی مثل تو نیاز دارن :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Fatemehiyy

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
همون چهره خودشون

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟
خیلی

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
یه اقایی بودن به اسم عرفان...فک کنم دانشجوی دندون بودن :Yahoo (35): 

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
قدر خودشون رو بدونن،همین :Yahoo (1): 

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
 :Yahoo (4): 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
پست های درسیشون 100درصد

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
از اونجا که حدس میزنم ادم ارومی باشن،شاید کمتر از5 نفر  

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
این ایموجی رو زیاد استفاده میکنن :Yahoo (15): 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
دوست دارم دانشگاهشون رو ببینم :Yahoo (4): 

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
نه چیزی نیست...

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
داداشم تو همین سن و سال :Yahoo (100): 

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
نمیدونم

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟
تاپیک های تفریحی بسته میشه و مجبورمون میکنن تو ثابت قدما فعال بشیم :Yahoo (4): 
جدای از شوخی فک نکنم به مدیریت علاقه داشته باشن...

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
خوب:متعهد و مودب
بد:بنظرم زود جوش میارن و زود هم پشیمون میشن

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
اولین کسی بودن که منو نقل گرفتن :Yahoo (4): 

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
ندارم...اتویی هم باشه که نباید گفت :Yahoo (4): 

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
سلامتی :Yahoo (1): هم جسمی،هم روحی و هم فکری

18.ی نصیحت :
دنیا دو روزه،سخت نگیرین دنیا رو...

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
ماهی قرمز به مناسبت فرا رسیدن عید نوروز :Yahoo (4): 

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :
هیچی

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> 52 مین شوک الکتریکی رو تقدیم میکنیم به زیروی سابق فروم  : 
>   @Boredom


*تاپیک بالاخره مربوط به زیروعه یا بوردم ؟ 
حالا که شما ول کن زیرو نیستید خودم بعنوان بوردم سوالا رو درمورد زیرو جواب میدم  تا شما باشید زیرو را فراموش کنید*


*1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟*

اینجوری تصورش میکنم
 :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4): 
 =






*2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟*
محبوب خیلی کم
منفور تا حدودی
معروف آره نسبتا زیاد
*3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟*
دوست و رفیق خوب و بامعرفت زیاد داره و داشته توی فروم
ولی دوست صمیمی ...نه

*4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو*
هعیییی
بعدا به خودت میگم
 :Yahoo (110): 

*5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟* 
حقیقتا و صادقانه
نه توی گذشته و نه درحال حاضر هیچ وقت روی هیچ کسی به اصطلاح خودتون کراش نبوده ولی متاسفانه برعکسش زیاد رخ داده ولی خودش هیچ وقت دنبال این داستانا نبوده و چه بسا بعضی اوقات سعی کرده تاجای ممکن یسری چیزا رو رفع کنه تا طرف مقابل از این جنبه آسیب نبینه چه فکری چه اعتماد به نفس و احساسات و...
البته تاحدودی حق میدم که شاید عده ای یه نصور دیگه ای داشته باشن ...ولی قضاوت هایی که بدون آگاهی از حقیقت صورت میگیره همیشه اجتناب ناپذیره
 :Yahoo (3): 
خلاصه جواب سوال هیچ کسی هست

*6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟*
والا تا چندوقت پیش پست مربوط به کنکور زیاد میذاشت و فعال بود ولی دیگه پیر شده و فعالیتش کم شده  :Yahoo (4): 

*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟*
تقریبا هیچ کس حتی متوجه حضورش هم نمیشه چه برسه جذب

*8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟*
تیکه کلام خاصی نداره
 :Yahoo (35): 
ایموجی های پراستفاده در دوران های مختلف شامل :  :Yahoo (15):  :troll (6)::troll (9)::troll (18)::troll (7)::troll (4)::troll (24)::troll (12): :Y (396):  :Yahoo (92): 

*9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟*
کافی شاپی چیزی یه نوشیدنی باحال و متنوع میزنیم  :Yahoo (4): 

*10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !*
خداییش چرا انجمن رو ول نمیکنی ؟ 
 :Yahoo (4): 
*11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟*
یاد آب و هوای نزدیک کوهستان که یه دیقه آفتابیه یهو دیدی باورنی شد 

*12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
*خودش نظر خاصی نداره ولی تاجای ممکن سعی کرده دردودل ها و حرفای کسایی که ازش کمک خواستن رو گوش بده و پیش خودش نگه داره

*13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!*
همونجوری که یهو قاطی کرد کل تاپیک هاش رو حذف کرد ، یهو قاطی میکنه کل فروم رو از روزگار پاک میکنه همه مون خلاص میشیم
 :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (23): 

*14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟*
خوباش ، برای آدما و احساساتشون ارزش زیادی قائله / قانع و ساده زیست و کم توقعه (البته شاید برای همه ویژگی خوب برداشت نشه)
بداش ، وقتی موضوعی یا آدمی براش مهم باشه بیش ازحد فکرش و انرژیش رو صرفش میکنه تاجایی که شدیدا به خودش آسیب میزنه 

*15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_**
اول که تازه عضو شده بود چون پست هاش بعداز 42 ساعت ثبت میشد کلی حرص خورد  :Yahoo (4): ))
*16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :*
این بشر کل وجودش آتوعه 
 :Yahoo (110):  

*17. ی ارزو واسش کن :*
کردم ولی توی دلم
 :Yahoo (110): 


*18.ی نصیحت :*
بیشتر به فکر خودت باش و بیشتر خودت رو دوست داشته باش و هیچ وقت از هیچ کسی هیچ انتظاری نداشته باش

*19. بهش یه هدیه بده :* 
شکلات تلخ

*20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :*
شکلات تلخ  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## Mina_medicine

*

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
م عکسشو تو مجازی دیدم هم حضوری دیدمش
ولی قبل از اینکه ببینمش فکر میکردم بیبی فیس باشه و یکم کوتاه تر و کوچولو موچولوتر 
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
بنظرم تعداد کسایی که دوسش ندارن کمه 
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
و سایت دوست صمیمی نداره
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
چیزی تو دل من نمیمونه
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
ینی کی میتونه باشه؟
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
خوبه پستاش
حداقل من جز اولین نفراتیم که پستای غیردرسیشو میخونم
پستای درسیشو هم نمیخونم  کلا تو قسمت درسی نمیرم
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
سی دقیقه اول شاید هیچکس ولی اگه یه مدت باهاش باشن خیلی دوسش خواهند داشت
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
راستش تو انجمن زیاد دقت نکردم
ولی تو تلگرام و واتس اپ دو تا ایموجیه
یکیش یه ماه کامله که داره یه وری نگاه میکنه یکی دیگشم یه نهنگ آبیه با قیافه پوکر فیس یکی دیگشم اینه [
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
مکان نمیدونم
یه زمانی دوس داشتم دانشگاهشو بم نشون بده که دیدیم.  ولی الان کنجکاوم مامان و باباش و خواهرشو ببینم
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
الان چیزی یادم نمیاد ولی نشده چیزی ازش بپرسم و طفره بره. همیشه جواب میده ...
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
یاد دوستم ملیکا.
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
واسه من خیلی زیاد. ینی میدونم انقد احترام قائله‌ واسم امکان نداره کاری خلاف میلم انجام بده یا کلا کار بدی در حقم کنه
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
بنظرم مدیر خیلی خوبی هست و از پسش بر میاد ...
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
اخلاق خوبش مثل دلسوز بودن و متعهد بودن نه فقط نسبت به درس به همه چی وفادار بودن
اخلاق بدش: خیلی خودخوری میکنه تو ذهنش قبلا درونگرا تر بود الان برونگرا شده که تبریک‌ میگم بهش ، گاهی یکم دروغ میگه البته دروغای کوچولو
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
نمیگم 
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
آتو خیلیییی زیاده ولی زشته آبروریزی میشه 
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
آرزو میکنم خود واقعیشو پیدا کنه و سردرگم نباشه .نیاز نیست کار خارق العاده ای انجام بدی یا کار سنگین بکنی ... زندگی کن  خودتو ببخش 
18.ی نصیحت :
رها کن خودتو ... از هر تعلقاتی رها کن خودتو ...نذار تلف شه عمرت . به خودت بپرداز. خودتو اولویت بده . همیشه مهربونی کن کمک کن . ولی اول خودت : )
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
چی دوس داری؟!
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه
تا حالا ویدیوکال نیمده*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*رفتم چک کردم تاپیک های قبلی رو
تک و توک سابقه داشته که خود فرد مذکور داخل تاپیک بقیه رو نقل قول گرفته اصن اگه هم سابقه نداشت خودم میشدم اولیش مگه چه اشکالی داره؟* :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> 
> تصورش نمی کنم چون یه عکس نسبتا تار ازش دیدم
> 
> 
> 9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
> 
> گیم نت
> ...


*سن منیم جانیمسان قارداش*

یه عکس تار ازم دیدی ؟  :Yahoo (21):  پسر مگه تو چندماه نیست که تلگرام منو داری پروف رو تاحالا چک نکردی؟ :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (4): 

هاااااا
گیم نت رو بدجوری هستم :Yahoo (20):  باخت حساب بزنیم یا چی ؟ :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4): 


ممنون که وقت گذاشتی و نوشتی
همیشه موفق و سلامت باشی

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> به به محمد حسین
> 
> *۱.** با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟*
> عکسشو دیدم. متفاوت از تصورم بود
> 
> *۲.* *تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟*
> در حال حاضر محبوبترینه
> *
> ۴.* *حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو*
> ...


*هرچقدر از بزرگواری و معرفتت بگم کم گفتم ...مرسی* 


آره دقیقا....کلا هرکدوم از اعضای فروم که اولین بار دیدنم یه مدت توی شوک بودن :Yahoo (20):  یعنی تصوراتشون ویران گشت :Yahoo (20): 
عجیب هم نیست ، چون همیشه توی فروم عکس پروفایل هام همچین لطیفه و خودمم پست هام لطیفه  :Yahoo (4):  ملت توقع یه بچه ی صاف و کوچولو موچولو رو دارن
البته دیو شاخ و دم دار هم نیستم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20):  

تک تک حرفا و توصیه و نصیحت های دلی ای که بهم قبلا گفتی و اینجا هم برام نوشتی همیشه ارزش خیلی زیادی برام داشته و داره
بدون تعارف میگم واقعا بهم کمک میکنه
دم شما گرم و خیلی خیلی ممنون

----------


## seyed..yousefi

> *سن منیم جانیمسان قارداش*
> 
> یه عکس تار ازم دیدی ؟  پسر مگه تو چندماه نیست که تلگرام منو داری پروف رو تاحالا چک نکردی؟
> 
> هاااااا
> گیم نت رو بدجوری هستم باخت حساب بزنیم یا چی ؟
> 
> 
> ممنون که وقت گذاشتی و نوشتی
> همیشه موفق و سلامت باشی


*سنه قربان

من کلا عکس پروفایل هیچکی رو چک نمیکنم
حتی پروفایل رفیق صمیمیم رو بعد چند هفته فهمیدم عوض شده

آخرین باری هم که دیده بودم پروفتو نصفه نیمه بود


و اما درباره گیمنت : داری با یکی از بزرگترین فیفا و مورتال پلیرای فامیل ما حرف میزنیا . خودتو آماده کن

*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟
> خیلی
> 
> 4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
> قدر خودشون رو بدونن،همین
> 
> 6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
> پست های درسیشون 100درصد
> 
> ...


*خیلی ممنون ازتون* 

انجمن باید دوجین از کاربرایی مثل شما داشته باشه همین قدر با شخصیت و همین قدر بامعرفت

انشالله همیشه خودتون و عزیزانتون سلامت باشید و به بهترینا برسید

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> خیلی دوست داشتم جواب بدم اما چون تازه اومدم و مثل بقیه ی اعضا خوب نمیشناسمش نظر ندم بهتره


*چراااااا )

پس این کیه که توی بیشتر تاپیک هایی که زدی اومده بهت جواب داده؟؟؟)

زیرونامه رو هم که خوندی ، یه رای منفی توی تاپیک احساسات هم بهم دادی یکی دوروز پیش هم که سر جزوه نویسی و یادداشت برداری زده بودیم کانال ایران باستان وکهن

این همه تعامل داشتیم دیگه باید نظرت رو بگی من نمیگذرم همین جوری خشک و خالی

بی شوخی
ببخشید اگه توی دوران پیری بسر میبرم و نتونستم مثل گذشته کامل و به درستی به سوال هاتون جواب بدم
یه مدت هم واقعا حالم خوب نبود بخاطر همین نمیتونستم اونجوری که باید به کسی کمک کنم...

براتون آرزو میکنم تا آخر مسیر با قدرت و ایمان به خود حسابی تلاش کنید و قطعا نتیجه اش رو به بهترین شکل میگیری
موفق و سلامت باشی*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> درباره رای منفی هم خدایی یه پستایی میزاشتی حرص ادم در میومد 
> میگفتم کاش درس نداشتم قشنگ تو یه تاپیک جداگانه قانعش میکردم
> ولی متاسفانه به علت ضیق وقت فقط رای منفی تونستم بدم


نه بابا اونو شوخی میکنم داشتم سربه سرت میذاشتم  :Yahoo (4): 
فکر کنم هم توی رای منفی هم رای مثبت بیشترین تعداد رو توی انجمن دارم و چیز مهمی نیست نه چیزی از آدم کم میکنه نه چیزی اضافه میکنه 
البته دروغ نگم اون اوایل حساس بودم  :Yahoo (4): 

مرسی که وقت گذاشتی و نوشتی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## rz1

_. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟   ديدمشداعشيه وقتي ريش ميذاره

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟   نميدانم:/ ولي محبوبه.

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟  کلمبيوس سينوس 

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو    منظوري ندارم از حرفم واااقعا و ب هيچي اشاره نميکنم ولي درکل بهت ميگم. اما خيلي وقتا ادم ي ذره بايد دلش ب حال خودش بسوزه يا ي ذره ب فکر احساسات و غرورش باشه و اميدوارم ک هيچ وقت احساس بدي نسبت ب هيچکس نداشته باشي و هميشه موفق و شاد و سلامت باشي

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟  خودش ميگه لا کراش 

 6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟     درسي هاشو ک قبلا ميخوندم مفيد بودندي تفريحي هم 40 درصد 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟  والا در اين حد نميشناسم شايد 10 نفر

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟     والا ک دقت نکردم ولي اين ايمجويو ک ميبينم ياد خودش ميوفتم ::troll (7)::troll (6): 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟     چ معني داره با پسر مردم بخام برم بيرون

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !  چرا مصاحبه منو پاک کردي  بيترادب  و اينکه چرا تا ميفهميدي من ايديتو ميدونم زود زود عوضش ميکردي

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟    ياد دختره توي رگ خواب اميدوارم ناراحت نشي ازماتفاقا خودمم شبيشم بعضي وقتا بعضي وقتام شبيه دکتر HOUSE ميشي باحاليش منظورمهاميد است همينگونه موفق و ماهر شويييي..راسي چون خودت اميرمحمد رو نشونم دادي تو وبلاگش ميرم هم ياد تو ميوفتم

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟  80 درصد

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!      هي خودشو اخراج ميکنه هي خودشو رفع اخراج ميکنه)) شايد پ خ هم بخونه  نميدانم 

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟     وقت ميذاره برا کسي ک ازش سوال درسي ميپرسه و بي چشم داشتي کمک ميکنه//بد هم زود رنج/شايد کمي ساده

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*   يادمه براش توي تاپيک مصاحبش نوشتم ب جاي اينکه چندين مصاحبه بخانيد زيرونامه را چندين بار بخانيد 

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :    ندارم

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :    راه راست بسويش کج شود  ب هرچي ک ميخاد برسه..هرچي ک ب صلاحشه..و شاد و سلامت باشه

18.ی نصیحت :   اگر گاهي کسي چيزي بهش ميگه ک ب اون شخص هيييچ ارتباطي نداره بذاره رو حساب دلسوزي..ن اينکه با خودش يا طرف مقابلش مشکلي داره! 

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :     دهنتو باز کن زياااااد و بخند عين اين دهنت کش بياد

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :  همونجور ک با پسر مردم بيرون نميرم ازش هديه هم نميخام 

بعضي جاها مزيح نمودم بعضي جاها هم اميدوارم ازم ناراحت نشده باشي
شااااااد باشيييييي
پ خ تم بستي نشد جواب بدم

 مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه   قلبون تو فاز نااااازم انجمن را روح تازه بخشيديييي @Fawzi_

----------


## Alef.heh.mim

*1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
عکسش که یه زمونی تو پروفایلش بود عکس بچگیشم تو تاپیک عکس بچگی دیدم در کل بچگیش کیوت الانم هندسم

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
تو سایت خیلی . بالای 100 درصد

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
کلا محمدحسین با هم دوسته ولی با کی دوست تره رو نمیدونم

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
کلا آدمی نیستم بزارم حرف تو دلم بمونه به شما هم پیشنهاد میکنم همین کارو بکنید. استاد دانشگامون میگفت همه پرونده های تو دادگاه رو ببینید همشون از یه حرف کوچیک که تو دل یه طرف مونده بود شروع شده و اونقدر نگفتن که تهش زیر بار اون حرف له شدن

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
هرچند یه رازه ولی دردا که راز پنهان خواهد شد آشکارا.... رو من

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
بالای 100 درصد

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
10 نفری فک کنم

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
خیلی دیقت کردیم کی با لهجه شیرین آذری گفتم

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
بیا بریم کوه کدوم کوه همون کوهی که دانشگاهتون اونجاس آی بله  ولی کلا چون من عاشق کوهم یا بریم دارآباد یا همین ولنجکم خوبه. 

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
منو چندتا دوس داری؟
شربت میقولی؟ پرتقال دان زادان میقولی؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
شبیه زیرو کاربر سابق انجمن نمیدونم چه نسبتی با هم دارن ولی خیلی شبیه همن

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
بالای 100 درصد 

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
خیلی کارا مثلا کاری میکنه این سایت بعد از گوگل اول بشه 

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
خوب : همدلی و کمک و مهربانی
بد : سرزنش خود و نشخوار فکری

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
میدونستم ولی فراموش کردم

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
حضرت محمد یه حدیث داره که میفرمایند : ( هرکسی آبروی مومنی را حفظ کند بهشت بر او واجب میشود ) پس سر این حدیث شرمنده ام که نمیتونم آتو ها رو رو کنم

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
یه ارزوی باحال هست که یه زمون یکی برام کرد و خیلی باهاش حال کردم همون ارزو رو برات میکنم. ارزو میکنم وقتی به گذشته ات فکر میکنی قهقهه بزنی بگی عه این اوسکوله من بودم چون اونقدر پیشرفت کردی الان که به گذشتت میگی احمق

18.ی نصیحت :
در سطحی نیستم که بخوام نصیحت کنم ولی چون برام مهمی و احساساتتو خوندم بگم که اولا از این فضای مجازی که همه چیزش سطحیه و همه میان اینجا که فقط چند دیقه ای دوپامین بگیرن و برن دوری کن و بجاش رو خودتت وقت بزار دوما در مورد روابط هم جیزی نمیدونم ولی دلبستن به آدمای غلط خطا به توان n عه و اینکه سعی کن نشخوار فکری هم نکنی البته الان رو نمیگم ولی قبلا زیاد بود که به خودت آسیب میزنی

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
سلامتی و وجودم یه هدیه بزرگه براش داااااااا

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :
**یه خونه توی باستی هیلز  ( کسایی که نمیدونن باستی هیلز کجاست یه منطقه توی لواسانه که اولا ورود افراد عادی به اونجا ممنوعه و آقازاده ها توش میرن و میان دوما خونه از متری 20 میلیارد شروع میشه  ) کلا من به کم راضیم

تو اوج ببینمت عزیزم.*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> عکسش که یه زمونی تو پروفایلش بود عکس بچگیشم تو تاپیک عکس بچگی دیدم در کل بچگیش کیوت الانم هندسم
> 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
> تو سایت خیلی . بالای 100 درصد
> 
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
> کلا محمدحسین با هم دوسته ولی با کی دوست تره رو نمیدونم
> 
> ...



*هرچند کم پیش اومده که باهم گفت و گو داشته باشیم ولی
اگه بخوام سه نفر از کابرای انجمن رو که واقعا ازشون خیلی چیزا آموختم نام ببرم قطعا یکی شون خودتی
*
ممنون ازت  :Yahoo (81): 

درمورد نشخوارذهنی هم خیلی خوب اشاره کردی
تازگی ها یکی دوتا کتاب درموردش گرفتم و خوندم ، دارم روش کار میکنم و بنظرم تاثیر هم داشته و بهتر شدم
بقول گفتنی ، گفتار درونی توی همه ی آدما وجود داره اما همین گفتار درونیه و افکارگفتاری وقتی درجهت منفی پرکار و فعال بشه ، سلامت رو چه فیزیکی چه روحی و روانی آسیب زیادی خواهد زد

ممنون که وقت گذاشتی :Yahoo (1): 
همیشه سلامت باشی و همینجور موفق و موفق و موفق تر
امیدوارم یک روز همدیگه رو ببینیم  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Mirrorball

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
بهتره بگم چجوری تصورش میکردم، چون دیگه عکساشو دیدم.
 حس میکردم یه پسر توپر :Yahoo (94):  و موبلنده. عینکی هم نیست

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟برای همه محبوبه، یا حداقل برای هرکسی یه مدت محبوب بوده. ( اونجای زیست که میگه جانوران حداقل در بخشی از زندگی خود حرکت میکنند، مثل اون :Yahoo (50): )

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
فکر نکنم داشته باشه. صمیمی؟ اینجا؟

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
تو دلم نمونده، بهش گفتم قبلا ولی بازم میگم.
خیلی دوستت دارم
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
درسی؟100
عمومی؟25

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
بستگی داره تو چه موودی باشه. اگه معمولی رو به خوشحال باشه بالای 15 نفر
اگه ناراحت باشه بین 5 تا 10
اگه عصبانی باشه؟ خیلی بشه 2 نفر
اگه حوصله حرف زدن داشته باشه؟ 17 نفر
حوصله حرف زدن نداشته باشه؟ 9 نفر

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
والا اینو دیگه بقیه گفتن :Yahoo (31): 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
انتشارات جنگل (که خیلی دوست دارم یه بار باهاش برم)

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !خودت رو 10 سال دیگه کجا میبینی؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟راس گلر از سریال فرندز/ استکان توی سطل برنج

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟زیاد از حد. انقدری که ترسناکش میکنه..

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!استخرنوشابه میزنه :Yahoo (23):  (انتخابات شورای انجمن)

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟اخلاقای خوب: مهربونه و از هیچ کمکی دریغ نمیکنه
اخلاقای بد: مهربونه و از هیچ کمکی دریغ نمیکنه : )

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*خاطره..از اونجایی که ارتباط خاصی باهاش ندارم خاطره خاصی هم نساختم..ولی یه خاطره تکی باهاش دارم
چند شب پیش خواب دیدم هم دانشگاهی شدیم و داره با دوچرخه برمیگرده خونه. منم دوچرخه خریدم تا باهم بریم. وسط راه هم فالوده خوردیم :Y (607): 

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :داشتم هم نمیگفتم

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
برات آرزو میکنم که زمانبندیی که خدا برات گذاشته، خیلی نزدیک به زمانبندی باشه که خودت برای خودت گذاشتی :Y (605): 

18.ی نصیحت :
از چرخه بازخوردی جهنمیت بیا بیرون

دو تا سوال پایین رو جا به جا میکنم با اجازتون

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :
باهام بیاد بریم کافه

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :من حساب میکنم :Yahoo (20):  :Y (769):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> بهتره بگم چجوری تصورش میکردم، چون دیگه عکساشو دیدم.
>  حس میکردم یه پسر توپر و موبلنده. عینکی هم نیست
> 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟برای همه محبوبه، یا حداقل برای هرکسی یه مدت محبوب بوده. ( اونجای زیست که میگه جانوران حداقل در بخشی از زندگی خود حرکت میکنند، مثل اون)
> 
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
> فکر نکنم داشته باشه. صمیمی؟ اینجا؟
> 
> ...


به به 
سلام بر شما

ممنون که برام نوشتی مثل همیشه مهربون و لطف داشتی  :Yahoo (1): 

اتفاقا خیلی ها منو عینکی تصور کردن اولین باره میبینم یکی غیرعینکی تصور کرده :Yahoo (35):  البته نمره چشام زیاد نیست...75 صدم هستن هردوتاش

پست های عمومی من خیلی هم خوبه  :Yahoo (4):  چرا همتون میگید بده بزنمتووووووون ؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (4): ))

انتشارات جنگل رو میشناسم چندباری ازش کتاب گرفتم ولی تاحالا حضوری نرفتم :Yahoo (110): 

یاخدا....اگه من بخوام مسیر دانشگاه تا خونه مون رو با دوچرخه برم نزدیک 10 ساعت توی راهم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20):  
ولی خاطره من از شما 
همون آهنگ های ghostly kisses هست که معرفی کرده بودی ، هم خاطره ست و هم یجور هدیه ای که ازت گرفتم....ممنون  :Yahoo (1): 

*بازم ممنون که وقت گذاشتی و برام نوشتی 
آرزوی سلامتی برای خودت و عزیزانت میکنم
انشالله امسال به بهترین شکل ممکن مزد زحماتت رو بگیری*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> _
> 4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو    منظوري ندارم از حرفم واااقعا و ب هيچي اشاره نميکنم ولي درکل بهت ميگم. اما خيلي وقتا ادم ي ذره بايد دلش ب حال خودش بسوزه يا ي ذره ب فکر احساسات و غرورش باشه و اميدوارم ک هيچ وقت احساس بدي نسبت ب هيچکس نداشته باشي و هميشه موفق و شاد و سلامت باشي
> 
> _


*کل حرفات یه طرف
این یک جمله ات هم یه طرف....باید برای کل زندگیم قابش کنم 

**خیلی خیلی ممنون که برام نوشتی
قبلا هم بهت گفتم بازم میگم ، ببخشید اگه پارسال رفتارم ناراحتت کرد 
همیشه مطمعن بودم لیاقت موفقیت و رسیدن به بهترینا رو داری از همون اولین روزی که توی مهرماه و ورودت به انجمن بهم پیغام خصوصی دادی

اگه مواقعی بوده که بدرفتاری ازم دیدی بذار روی حساب حال خراب و داغونی که داشتم...واقعا یه مدت توی جهنم بودم و بعضی از رفتارا و حرفام دست خودم نبود

مرسی که خیلی وقتا بودی و بی منت خواستی کمک کنی
انشالله همیشه خودت و عزیزانت سلامت باشین و در مسیر زندگی موفق و موفق تر*

----------


## n1x

> سلام به همگی 
> ب تاپیک شوک الکتریکی به اعضا ،خوش آمدید *_*
> 
> 
> 52 مین شوک الکتریکی رو تقدیم میکنیم به زیروی سابق فروم  : 
>   @boredom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


خودت خواستی دیگه بقیش به من مربوط نیست xd

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> خودت خواستی دیگه بقیش به من مربوط نیست xd


بح بح  :Yahoo (4): )

تنبل خان چرا جواب سوالا رو توی نقل قول نوشتی :Yahoo (15):  ولی چون تویی قبوله  :Yahoo (4): 

به شوخی گفتم بیا بنویس ..فکر نمیکردم دوباره بیای فروم
مرسی که وقت گذاشتی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Adame khob

> سلام به همگی 
> ب تاپیک شوک الکتریکی به اعضا ،خوش آمدید *_*
> 
> 52 مین شوک الکتریکی رو تقدیم میکنیم به زیروی سابق فروم  : 
>   @Boredom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


با عرض معذرت چون کاربرارو نمیشناسم خیلی برخی سوالاتو پاسخ ندادم: ))

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> با عرض معذرت چون کاربرارو نمیشناسم خیلی برخی سوالاتو پاسخ ندادم: ))


کوتاه مختصر و مفید و جذاب نوشتی مثل خودت  :Yahoo (4): 

مرسی که وقت گذاشتی

حالا چرا گیر دادی به سرباز ؟ :troll (24):
فکر کنم چون اون اوایل من رو با یکی از کاربرایی از فروم که رفته بودن سربازی و بعدش دندون قبول شدن اشتباه گرفته بودی ، اون تصور مونده باشه توی ذهنت شایدم نه:troll (12):

اونقدرام خشک و انظباطی نیستم  :Yahoo (4): ))

*بازم ممنون
موفق باشی و سلامت و حال دلت خوب*

----------


## Fatima_82

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
اول از همه سلام ، راستش عکس ایشون رو دیدم ولی با اون چیزی که تصور میکردم خیلی تفاوت داشتن  :Yahoo (110):   :Yahoo (76): 
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
خب نسبتا زیاد ، به هر حال ایشون زحمت های زیادی میکشن تا بتونن در زمینه درسی و انگیزشی به اعضا کمک کنن ، همین جا ازشون تشکر میکنم ..ای کاش ی جوری بتونیم جبران کنیم 
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
واقعا نمی دونم ...ولی فکر میکنم با رابطه خیلی خوبی دارن seyed yousefi
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
دقیقا همین الان میخواستم بهشون پیام بدم  :Yahoo (1):  و چندتا سوال و راهنمایی درسی بپرسم ...بعدا حتما میپرسم
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
نمی دونم 
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
پست های درسی شون خیلی مفیده ینی صددرصد و پست های غیر درسی هم حدودا 50 درصد (کلا مفید بودن پست های غیر درسی رو متوجه نمیشم ،اکثرا از سر بیکاری و سرگرمی چیزی می نویسیم البته بعضی هاش هم واقعا مفیده )
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
از اونجایی که خیلی از حرفاشون حق و منطقیه شاید تعداد زیادی ولی اگر سکوت کنن نمی دونم بستگی داره به تیپشون که من بیخبرم (چه سوال سمی بود)
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
ایموجی هایی که بیشتر دیدم از ایشون :  :Yahoo (110):  :troll (18)::troll (9)::troll (7): :Y (609): 
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
اگه قرار باشه به عنوان راهنما با ایشون جایی برم احتمالا دانشگاهشون !
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
چند تا سوال درسی دارم که بعدا می پرسم ، ولی چیز دیگه ای نه 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
گویا انیمه زیاد میبینن ...یاد شخصیت های انیمه ای!
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
زیاد نمیشناسم ولی فکر میکنم زیاد چون حس میکنم خودشون از روزگار ضربه خوردن ، دلشون نمیاد به کسی ضربه بزنن  :Yahoo (1): 
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
اول همه تاپیک های تفریحی رو حذف میکنن ، بعد کل انجمن رو 
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
اخلاق خوب : خیر خواه ، متواضع 
اخلاق بد : خیلی بخاطر دیگران به خودشون ظلم میکنن ، با اینکه بعدا پشیمون میشن ولی بازم به این کار ادامه میدن  :Yahoo (21): 
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
خاطره که نمیشه گفت ولی ....روز های اولی که عضو انجمن شدم ، خب راستش فعال نبودم (البته الانم خیلی فعال نیستم )و زیاد اعضای انجمن رو نمیشناختم اینکه کی رتبه برتره کی چیکاره اس ...هروقت که میومدم می دیدم اسم ایشون (اون موقع زیرو بودن ) به عنوان آخرین فرستنده 7،8 ده تا تاپیک نوشته شده ، همیشه با خودم می گفتم چه قدر بیکاره این کیه ؟! :/ ولی بعدا فهمیدم ایشون به عنوان یک رتبه برتر جواب سوالات بچه ها رو میدن و تاپیک های مفید رو اپ میکنن  :Yahoo (1):  خلاصه زود قضاوت کردم ...
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
ندارم 
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
انشاالله همیشه حال دلشون خوب باشه
18.ی نصیحت :
من در حد نصیحت نیستم ولی به عنوان یک خواهش میتونم بگم لطفا قدر خودتون رو بدونید ، بیش از حد به دیگران بها ندین و وابسته هیچ چیز نشین مخصوصا این   انجمن :/
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
والا چه هدیه ای میشه داد آخه ؟! فقط میتونم واسشون دعای خیر کنم 
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :
لطفا اگه نیاز به راهنمایی داشتم کمکم کنید

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> اول از همه سلام ،


بح بح
ببین کی پیام داده  :Y (647): 


مرسی که وقت گذاشتی :Y (454):  و برام نوشتی برام جالب بود نظرات تون رو بدونم 

حتما هروقت سوالی داشتید که حس کردید نظر من کمک کننده ست
حتما داخل امتیاز بهم بگید خودم پیام میدم بهتون

انشالله همیشه سالم و سلامت و موفق باشی

----------


## Leciel

*1. چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
"ویژگی"ظاهری... عینک  نمیدونم چرا یهو این اومد تو ذهنم ... 

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
محبوب نمیدونم. اما افراد زیادی میشناسنش. محبوب هم... احتمالا پنجاه درصد.

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
نمیدونم. فکر نمیکنم اینجا دوست صمیمی داشته باشه. با همه خوبه ولی 

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
سم نگفتیا دیگه برام، سم خونم افتاده  

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
نمیدونم. به خودش ربط داره رو کی کراشه یا ناکراشه  

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
درسیاش صد در صد، غیر درسیاش، فاقد محتوا... 


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
به نظرم از اوناست که اولش ساکت و آرومه و منتظر میمونه بیان سمتش... بعد گرم میگیره حسابی و سعی میکنه افرادی که اومدن سمتش رو بخندونه و خلاصه خوش بگذره به بقیه... حدود چهار یا پنج نفر.

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
تیکه کلام نمیدونم. اموجی هم... نمیدونم. 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
باغ کتاب رو دوست دارم برم یه بار... اگر دوست داشت اونم بیاد 

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
نه.

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
ارن  تو انیمه...  نمیدونم چرا واقعا.

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
نمیدونم.

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
دوستان اشاره کردن... حذف انجمن کنکور.

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
خوبها: مهربون. حامی.
بدها: نمیدونم. (نه اینکه اخلاق بد نداشته باشه ها، فقط من نمیدونم )

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
من قبلا هم به خودش گفتم که به خاطر ایشون من ثبت نام کرد اینجا... (اووو ثبت نام ) 
قبلا تو یه تاپیک گزارش میفرستاد، یادمه اون موقع Mh... یه همچین نام کاربری داشت... مینا هم اونجا گزارش میذاشت، اواتار مینا رو هم یادمه، سیمپسون ها بود. اون موقع ها گزارش هاشو خودم میدیدم، به داداشمم نشون میدادم  

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
ندارم.

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
آرزو میکنم هر آرزویی داره برآورده بشه.

18.ی نصیحت :
عا... 

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
براش یکی از آهنگ های مورد علاقمو میفرستم بعد.

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  
خودت به دلخواه یه هدیه بهم بده. (بدیا واقعا!)  

+من اینجا اگر شوخی کردم، فقط شوخی کردم...*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> 4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
> سم نگفتیا دیگه برام، سم خونم افتاده  
> 
> *


سلام
سنگ صبور زیرو  :32: 


سم میخوای چیکا  :Yahoo (4): ))) دفعه آخر که توبه کردی از سم دیدن دوباره فیلت هوای هندوستان کرد ؟  :Yahoo (23): 

مرسی که وقت گذاشتی و برام نوشتی 

هدیه چی بدم  :Yahoo (110):  چرا منو در این موقعیت قرار میدی  :Yahoo (12):   :Yahoo (2): 
بذا فک کنم ببینم چه هدیه ای بدم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Makhmali

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
*به چهره تصور نمیکردم،فقط ته ذهنم این بود که حالت و مودش شبیه اختاپوسِ باب اسفنجیه* 

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
*خب خیلی دیگه!*

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
*نمیدوونم*

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
*چند وقت پیشا که تاپیک هارو حذف ناراحت شدم واقعنیی ولی بعدش خوشحال شدم که برگشت* 

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
*بازم نمیدونمم*

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
*خب درسی ها که خیلی خیلی زیااد تفننی ها هم خوبه*

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
*چون چندبار دیدم که گفت بشدت درون گراست بنظررم اگه توی جمع غریبه بره شااید کمتر از 5 نفر،البته بستگی داره جمع درمورد چی حرف بزنن  هر آدمی میتونه توی ی موضوع خاصی صاحب نظر باشه خلاااصه* 

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
*آخرین چیزی که یادمه اینه:troll (9):*

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
*خبواقعا نمیدونم ولی من دریا زیاد میرم!احتمالا همونجا*

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
*اوم،چرا اسمشو عوض کردهما که هنوز زیرو صداش میزنیممم*

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
*گفتمهمون اختاپوس+البته یوقتاییی منو یاد کنت دراکولا توی هتل ترنسیلوانیا میندازه * 

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
*نمیدونم ولی ایشالا که زیاد* 


13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
*هر روز که میومدم فروم میدیدم کلیی تغییر کرده*

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
*خوب=احساس مسئولیت میکنه و بنظرم خیلی منظمه،حالا احتمالا هم نظم ذهنی و هم کاری
بد=همون دوتا ویژگی بالاش که زیاد بشه بد میشه* 

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
*اولین تاپیکی که باعث شد با اینجا اشنا شم زیرونامه بود فکر کنم*

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
*آتو چیه*

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
*آرامش آرامش آرامش*

18.ی نصیحت :
*اینو خودمم قبول دارم! اینکه تا وقتی که خودمونو دوست نداریم و عزت نفس نداریم حق نداریم هیچ رابطه ی عمیقی چه دوستانه چه هرچیزی با آدم دیگه ای برقرار کنیم،یعنی اول تکلیف خودمون باید مشخص شه و اولویت خودمونیم*

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
*واقعیتش از ساوند کلاد اصلا خوشم نمیاد اسپاتیفای داری؟!خودمم ندارماما بعد کنکور قراره یه اکانت یکساله بگیرم،خب اگه گرفتم برای شمام میگیرم*

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :
*نمیدونمهمینکه کلی با تاپیکا در زمینه درسی کمک میکنن عالیه*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> 10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
> *اوم،چرا اسمشو عوض کردهما که هنوز زیرو صداش میزنیممم*


بححححح  :Yahoo (4): 
سلام برشما

اسمم رو دوباره توی عید میخوام عوض کنم بذارم Z3R0  :Yahoo (4): )

مرسی که وقت گذاشتی و برام نوشتی 
کلی آرزوهای خوب و سلامتی و موفقیت برای خودت و عزیزانت

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ..



رفیییییییق 

مرسی که برام نوشتی  :Yahoo (2): 
واقعا شرمندتم که خیلی وقتا اونجوری که باید کنارت نبودم :Yahoo (12): 

قطعا یکی از باارزش ترین کسایی هستی که از بچه های فروم میشناسم و قطعا چندلول از خیلی هاشون نزدیک تر

از ته دل برات آرزوی سلامتی و عاقبت بخیری و موفقیت میکنم
دمت گرم

----------


## 1998

با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
یه پسر ریزه میزه و بیبی فیس ، مثل همین عکس هایی که پروف میذاره تصورش میکنم .


 تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
قطعاً خیلی زیااااد 


به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
من هراز گاهی به بخش تاپیک های تفریحی و عمومی هم سر میزنم و اونجا دیدم که ایشون و seyed.yousefi همو نقل قول میگیرن تصور میکنم شاید با ایشون صمیمی تر باشه



 حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو

فکر کردن به دوران دبیرستان حالم رو بد می‌کنه چون یاد کسایی میوفتم که برای اینکه بقیه متوجه نشن چه کمک درسی گرفتن‌ جلد کمک درسی هاشون رو روزنامه می‌گرفتن  :Yahoo (21):  و بماند خیلی چیزای دیگه
این موارد رو ذهنیت من تاثیر گذاشته بود و فکر میکردم دیگه چیزی به اسم آدم خوب یا محبت و کمک کردن به همدیگه رو من هیچ وقت دیگه بین هم نسل های خودم نمیبینم
تا اینکه کسایی رو تو همین فروم دیدم و علی الخصوص محمدحسین رو ،
که بدون هیچ چشم داشتی به بقیه کمک میکنن 
فهمیدم هنوز هم انسانیت وجود داره !!!!!

چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
اگه بگم بدون استثناء همه پست هاش مفید هستن اغراق نکردم .



به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
 بذار روراست باشیم  :Yahoo (4):  ، آدم مغروری نیست ولی مغرور به نظر میرسه  :Yahoo (4): 
و اینکه تصور میکنم زیاد تمایلی به برقراری رابطه با بقیه نداشته باشه خب به خاطر اینا شاید کسی در اوایل جذبش نشه ولی رفته رفته اون جمع اگه اخلاقش رو بشناسن حتما جذبش میشن.


تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
این یموجیااااا  :troll (12)::troll (24)::troll (9)::troll (18):

شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟ سوباسا  :Yahoo (4): 

چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟ 
از نظر من که آدم کاملا قابل اعتمادی به نظر میاد.


به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
دیگه نمیذاره ‌‌‌‌با تاپیک های حاشیه ای و کدوم‌ موسسه کلاهبردار بهتره و از الان‌ شروع کنم میشه و ... تاپیک هایی از این مدل حال کنیم
یعنی از دم‌ در هر چی تاپیک حاشیه ای هست تخته می‌کنه  :Y (587):   :Yahoo (4): 


دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
اخلاقای خوبش این که با اراده هست و مسئولیت پذیر و صد البته دلسوز
اخلاق بد هم ندیدم ازش ، لنتییی همش نقطه قوته  :Yahoo (4): 


 اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
بحث مون شد ، یه سوال ازشون پرسیدم ولی مثل اینکه ندیده بودن و من فکر کردم عمدا محل نذاشته و جوابم رو نداده
روم سیاه  :Yahoo (4): 
قضاوت الکی کردم ، البته بعدش هم ازشون عذرخواهی کردم

 یه آتو ازش رو کن : متاسفانه ندارم :Yahoo (4): 

ی ارزو واسش کن :



 20 مهر سال 99 روز جهانی دختر پدرم این پیام رو بهم داد
هر بار ‌‌‌‌‌این پیام رو میبینم محاله که گریه م نگیره ، آرزویی که بابام  برام کرده که قلبم مهربون باشه خیلی خیلی برام ارزش داره
و از اون موقع منم برای کسایی که واسم محترم و عزیزن همین آرزو رو دارم
خواستم همین آرزو رو هم برای محمد حسین کنم که دیدمش خودش قلب بزرگ و مهربونی داره
 آرزو میکنم تا ابد قلبش مهربون بمووونه و همچنین از خداوند می‌خوام بهترین ها رو نصیبش کنه .

ی نصیحت :
من کوچک تر از اونم که بخوام کسی رو نصیحت کنم ولی دو تا از فرمایش های مولای متقیان حضرت علی رو که باید با طلا نوشت بهش توصیه میکنم : 
اول اینکه : 
دنیا دو روز است ... یک روز ‌‌‌‌با تو و یک روز علیه تو 
روزی که با توست مغرور مشو و روزی که علیه توست ناامید مشو ...
زیرا هر دو پایان پذیرند...

دوم اینکه :
بگذارید و بگذرید ... ببینید و دل نبندید...
چشم بیاندازید و دل نبازید ....
که دیر یا زود باید گذاشت و گذشت...


 بهش یه هدیه بده :
اگه قابل بدونه براش شکلات تلخ  :Yahoo (4):  بفرستم

 ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :
خیلی به دعای خیر محتاجم
برام دعا کنه مخصوصااا روز کنکور  :32:

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> یه پسر ریزه میزه و بیبی فیس ، مثل همین عکس هایی که پروف میذاره تصورش میکنم .
> 
> 
>  تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
> قطعاً خیلی زیااااد 
> 
> 
> به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
> ...


*

سلاااااام برشما هدیه خانم

مرسی که این همه لطف داری و همچنین مرسی بابت وقتی که گذاشتی و برام نوشتی
نظراتت هم جذاب و جالب بودن  : )


وااااای چه آرزوی قشنگی مرسیییییییییی 

حتما برای همگی تون دعا میکنم ایشالا به بهترییییین شکل ممکنه مزد زحمات تون رو دریافت کنید و همگی مون همینجا موفقیت تک تک تون رو تبریک بگیم و جشن بگیریم و کلی کیف کنیم


شمام برای من دعا کنید*

----------


## Lyra.kooki

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
*فکر میکنم قدش حدود 178 تا 180 باشه؛از نظر فیس و استایل هم خیلی ساده و مرتب
*2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
*خیلی؟لااقل تو تاپیکای درسی خیلی محبوبه:>>*
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
*فکر میکنم @Soldier76?*
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
*چون خیلی با هم ارتباطی نداشتیم نه،چیزی نیست:>
*5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
*هیچکی؟*
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
*خیلی.شاید 70 یا شایدم 80%
*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
*آدم آروم و درونگرایی به نظر میرسه و البته خیلی مودبنمیدونم ولی من همچین دیدی دارم و فکر میکنم دوتا ویژگی اول آدما رو کمجکاو میکنه که بشناسنش:>>و در مورد ویژگی آخر هم که راستش هر آدمی داشته باشه من یکی رو که به شدت جذب میکنه:>>پس ممکنه آدمای دیگه ای مثل منم باشه دیگه*
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
*نمیدونم چون من به شدت آدم کلی نگریم و توجه نمیکنم*
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
*از اونجایی که فکر میکنم خیلی آدم خودمونی و متواضعی باشه،دوست دارم تو کوچه و خیابون قدم بزنیم و حرف بزنیم و حرف بزنیم و تهشم ساندویچ کثیف بخوریم :>>*
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
*اینکه واقعا خاکی و خودمونیه؟یا نه من اشتباه میکنم؟*
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
*یاد یه شخصی که قبلا باهاش صحبت می کردم:>*
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
*خیلی زیاد.حدس منه:>*
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
*همه ی تاپیکای مفیدی که همین الانش میزنه رو با اون علامت بنفش رنگ "مهم" متمایز میکنه چون فکر میکنم دست خود کاربرا نیست درسته؟و اینکه لیاقتشو دارن*
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
*مودب،پرتلاش،حامی(سه تا شد:>)
خیلی مثبت اندیش،و اینکه انعطاف پذیر نیست:>>*
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
*شبی که نتایج اعلام شد و گفت که زیر 1000 شده.منم آنلاین بودم:>>*
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
*ندارم*
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
*امیدوارم مسیر زندگیت از اینجا به بعد هم همونجوری که میخوای پیش بره و انحرافی نداشته باشه:>*
18.ی نصیحت :
*واسه خوشحال بودن بجنگ و همیشه خوشحال باش.چون از دید من مهم ترین و باارزش ترین چیز زندگیه"*
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
*اگه میتونستم کتاب میدادم:>*
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :
*اگه میشد ازش میخواستم نامه بده+یه شکلات 85%
چون واسه من قشنگ ترین هدیه ی دنیا همینه:>>*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> 
> فکر میکنم قدش حدود 178 تا 180 باشه؛از نظر فیس و استایل هم خیلی ساده و مرتب
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
> خیلی؟لااقل تو تاپیکای درسی خیلی محبوبه:>>
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
> 
> فکر میکنم @Soldier76?
> 4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
> ...


*سلام
مرسی که برام نوشتی 
*
قدم 185 هست  :Yahoo (4): 

اره درکل میشه گفت خاکی ام  :Yahoo (110):  درکل قانع هستم و تو مود غرور و این داستانا نیستم ولی چون آدم درون گرایی ام ممکنه توی دید اول بنظر بقیه مغرور بیام ولی کافیه یخورده باهام حرف بزنن یا یخورده باهام آشنا بشن بعدش متوجه میشن قضاوت شون اشتباه بوده

مرسی بابت لطفی که داری*

آرزوی سلامتی و موفقیت و زندگی ای سرشار از آرامش برای خودت و عزیزانت*

----------


## Parimah

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟خب من دیدمش  به تصوراتم صادقانه بگم میخورد چهره ی معصومانه و مهربونی داره ^^ 

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟یکی از ستون یاری دهنده انجمن محسوب میشه 

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
دوست صمیمی فاب فکر نکنم ولی با یه عده ای که میشناسم خیلی خوبه

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگونه من حرفامو رک و پوست کنده همیشه میزنم چیزیم باشه بهش میگم فقط خیلی آدمو غافلگیر میکنه 

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ سلینا گومز 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن 98 درصد اون دو درصد بخاطر اینه هیچ کسی کامل نیست 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
14 نفر چون اکثرا درونگراها و میانگرا ها جذبش میشن اون 6 نفر برونگرا هستند چون یه تئوری هست که میگه بر اساس ویژگی درونیت آدمها جذبت میشن و همیشه زیر 10 نفر هستند که باهات حال نمیکنن 

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟اون ایموجی اسمایل رو خیلی میدوسته و تازگیا تو روحت هم زیاد میگه 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
باهاش میرم پیاده روی بعد باهاش کنفرانس میزارم از موضوعات قشنگ قشنگ حرف میزنم و دونگی باهم میریم یه چیزی میزنیم بر بدن ( کنسرت های سلیناگومز هم باهاش میبینم )

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
اینکه بی توجهی نسبت به افکار منفی داشتی سال کنکورت چطوری الان گاهی باهاش کشتی میگیری و عصبیت میکنه؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟یاد هری استایلز  

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
بنظرم کسی که احساساتش مثل مارشملو نرم و قابل لمسه میتونه فرد قابل اعتمادی محسوب بشه

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
اولین کار افراد لبه پرتگاهی که گاهی میان یه تنشی ایجاد میکنن رو اخراج میکنه و پستشونو از بین میبره
دومین کار امکان تایپک زدنو واسه عنوان و مقدمه های حاشیه ای حذف میکنه 
سومین کار ستاره طلایی رو روی مشخصات افرادی که کارشونو درست انجام میدن و واسه انجمن مفید هستند میزاره که هر چقدر این ستاره بیشتر بشه این فرد لایق و سزاواره 
چهارمین کار تالار پاسخگویی تشکیل میده که هر کسی سوال درسیشو بدون هیچ مقدمه اضافه ای بپرسه و جواب بگیره و از گفتگوهای خارج از درس جلوگیری بشه

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
مسئولیت پذیری و سرشار از انرژی مثبت .... زودجوش و گاهی حرفای عادیش با شوخی قاطی میشه آدم نمیدونه کدومش جدیه 

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*منو مامان خودش پذیرفت ( البته بچم 3 ماهی ازم بزرگتره ولی خب همینه که هست )

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
آتویی ندارم ازش داشتم به خودش میگفتم نه تو جمع بگمش:/

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :آرزو که نیست بیشتر واسش از خدای عزوجل میخوام برسه به خواسته هایی که دور قلبش اکلیل بستند و بهشون که فکر میکنه مثل گوی شیشه ای قلبش تکون میخوره اکلیل هاش دور قلبش پراکنده میشن 

18.ی نصیحت :تبدیل به آدمی بشو که به موقعش احساسیه و به موقعش منطقش حرف اولو میزنه، کسی که به اندازه به آدمای درست توجه میکنه و از هیچکس توقعی نداره، آدمی که هر چیز الکی یا هر‌کسی نمیتونه ناراحتش کنه، یه آدم که وابستگی مریض گونه نداره، یه آدم که هدف داره، رو پای خودش وایساده و قوی جلو میره. آدمی که با هر تجربه ای خودشو محکم تر از قبل میسازه و هیچوقت کم نمیاره.

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :بهش یه تابلو رنگ روغن از اثار خودمو هدیه میدم

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :سوپرایز هاش بهترین هدیه ان

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟خب من دیدمش  به تصوراتم صادقانه بگم میخورد چهره ی معصومانه و مهربونی داره ^^ 
> 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟یکی از ستون یاری دهنده انجمن محسوب میشه 
> 
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
> دوست صمیمی فاب فکر نکنم ولی با یه عده ای که میشناسم خیلی خوبه
> 
> 4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگونه من حرفامو رک و پوست کنده همیشه میزنم چیزیم باشه بهش میگم فقط خیلی آدمو غافلگیر میکنه 
> 
> ...




*مرسیییییی که برام نوشتی* 

وااای سلنا رو عالی اومدی  :Yahoo (23): 

ممنون بابت لطفی که داری*

نصیحتی که کردی عالی بود ، واقعا فکر میکنم بخاطر اتفاقایی که همین اواخر برام افتاد و تجربه ها و تلخی هایی که گذشت ، خیلی دارم شبیه همون شخصیتی میشم که توی نصیحت توصیفش کردی امیدوارم بتونم بهش نزدیک و نزدیک تر بشم

بهترینا رو برات آرزو میکنم و امیدوارم همیشه همینطور خوش قلب و عالی بمونی*

----------


## ainz

*1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟


*کلا وقتی مجازی با کسی صحبت میکنم تصورش نمیکنم 
ولی ایشون رویت شدن
پس همون فیس خودش :Yahoo (4): 



*2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟


*محبوبیتش که خیلی زیاده  چیزی حدود 80 درصد سایت 
اون 20 درصدم کلا مودشون باهاش فرق داره



*3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟


*فک نکنم دوست صمیمی اونم تو سایت داشته باشه شایدم تعریف من از دوست صمیمی اشتباهه: (



*4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو


*
کاش میشد 8 سانت از قدتو بدی من  :Yahoo (2): 
ی چی دیگه :/چجوری حوصلت میگیره کتابای روانشناسی میخونی:/
عکساییم که رو موزیکات تو ساوند کلود میزاری خیلی خوبن میخواستم چندتاشونو کش برم پروفایل بزارم انفورچونتلی همشون پسر بودن:/ :Yahoo (4): 



*5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 

*اهل این چیزا نیست :Yahoo (4): 
*6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟

*والا پستای درسیش ک همش مفیدن 
غیردرسیاشم 60 درصد خوبن مطالب سازنده ای میزاره
ولی پستایی ک تو تاپیک نظر راجب نفر قبلی میزاره رو همیشه دوستداشتم  :Yahoo (4):  بعضی از نظراتش انقد جالبن اسکرین شونو گرفتم  :Yahoo (4): 



*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟


*30 دقیقه اول شاید 3 4 نفر :Yahoo (4): 
چون بنظرم کم حرفه شاید در دید اول خشک و جدی باشه
یکمم طول میکشه با آدما ارتباط برقرار کنه :Yahoo (4): 
شاید اول شخصیت ادمارو بررسی میکنه بعد باهاشون وارد صحبت میشه



*8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟

*چیزخاصی ب ذهنم نمیرسه:/ 
شاید جدیدا از این :Yahoo (110): 
*9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟

*شنونده خوبیه 
منم که پر حرف  :Yahoo (4):  
البته با عده معدودی .. در حدی ک یارو دیگه خسته میشه :Yahoo (4): 
بیرون برم کلا حرف میزنم جاش فرقی نداره 
البته ی جایی باشه شیک داشته باشه  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (16): 



*10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !


*سوال ک زیاده انشالله بعدا سر فرصت میپرسم :Yahoo (4): 
*11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟

*ب نظرم شخصیت و عقایدمون یکم شبیهه
ولی خب بعضی وقتا بابام :Yahoo (4): 


عاا اینم یهوو ب ذهنم رسید ..
کلاس پنجم اینا بودم تلویزیون ی فیلم کره ای پخش میکرد اسمش سرزمین اهن بود فک کنم
اون پسره ک نقش اصلی رو داشت خیلیی شبیهشه :Yahoo (4): 



*



12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟

*خیلییییی زیاد ... درحدی غیرقابل تصور
انقد که واقعا همیشه مث داداش بزرگترم بهش اعتماد کردم  :32: 



*13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!


*بنظرم نمیتونه مدیر باشه (ناراحت نشیااا)
مدیر کنونی ب شدت خشن تشریف دارن تو نمیتونی خشن باشی :Yahoo (4): 



*14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟

*خوبا رو اول بگم  :Yahoo (4):  همیشه گفتم صفات خوبشو ولی خب دوباره میگم
سعی میکنه تا جایی ک از دستش بر میاد حال خوب کن باشه
چارچوبایی فکریو عقایدشو خیلیی می پسندم
عاا اینم بگم
قابلیت اینو داره تشخیص بده در لحظه حالت خوبه یا بد
برای آدمام خیلیی ارزش قائله
مث منه از اون رفیقا ک تا تهش هستن :Yahoo (1): 
داداش خوبیه  :Yahoo (4):  


ویژگی بد :
خیلیی خودشو اذیت میکنه بعضیی وقتا خیلیی
خودخوری میکنه
البته الان خیلیی خوب شدههاا

البته یکمم مودیه شایدم نباشه من خودم یجوریم ک گاهی وقتا یهوو خیلی خوبم بعد همون لحظه ی خاطره ای یادم میاد یا ی حرفی از کسی میشنوم ک ناراحتم میکنه ولی خب اینو علتشو نمیگم فقط کل انرژیم تخلیه میشه بعد همه فک میکنن دیوانه ام  :Yahoo (4):  که یبار بدم یبار خوب .. شاید توام اونجوری باشی .. ک ویژگی خوبی نیست  
خیلیم کم توقعه البته این میتونه خوب یا بد باشه


دیگه ویژگی بدی ب ذهنم نمیرسه :Yahoo (4): 



*15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*


*تو مجازیی چ خاطره میشه داشت اخهه 
ولی خب اولین پست تو اولین تاپیکم ب زیرو اختصاص داره :Yahoo (4): 



*16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :

*دوست ندارم از آدما آتو بگبرم :/ :Yahoo (31): 
و اینکه فک میکنم آدماییه ک آتو دست کسی نمیده
یا اگرم بده انقد خوبه بعد ی مدت یادت میره :Yahoo (4):  



*17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
*ارزو میکنم همیشه سلامت باشی چ روحی چ جسمی و خوشبخت و خوشحال
رو قله باشی مث همین چندروز :Yahoo (1): 


جزو معدود آدمایی هستش ک حساشو از پستاش میگیرم
همیشه با حال خوب پست بزار حال خوبتو دریافت کنم :Yahoo (4): 

*18.ی نصیحت :
*در حد نصیحت نیستم :Yahoo (4): 
فقط اینکه همیشه همینطور بمونه : )




*19. بهش یه هدیه بده :

*بخوام بدم ی باکس شوکولات تلخ میگیرم :Yahoo (4): و ی دیوان شعر از مولانا یا شهریار: )



*20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :

*اینو ب عهده خودش میزارم :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (15): 
ولی روز کنکورم حتما واسم دعا کن به اونچیزی ک میخوام برسم .. روز ب روز فک میکنم دارم ازش دورتر میشم :Yahoo (19):  
این هدیه نبوداا  :Yahoo (4):  هدیه جداست

ببخشید اگه بد شد .. قبلنم گفتم تو نوشتن خوب نیستم :Yahoo (110): 
ولی فک کنم از قبلی بهتر شد :Yahoo (101): 




بازخورتو بگو :Yahoo (4):  چقد به واقعیت نزدیک بود

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> *کلا وقتی مجازی با کسی صحبت میکنم تصورش نمیکنم 
> ولی ایشون رویت شدن
> پس همون فیس خودش
> 
> *2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
> 
> *محبوبیتش که خیلی زیاده  چیزی حدود 80 درصد سایت 
> اون 20 درصدم کلا مودشون باهاش فرق داره
> ...



*تازه از پشت فرمون بلند شدم ، بذار یه چندتا خنده شیطانی برم و بعدش شروع کنم به بازخورد
یوهاها ها ها  


مرسی که زمان گذاشتی و نوشتی 
اصلا بد نیست  خیلی هم عالیه 


کتابای روانشناختی رو هم دوست دارم و هم درآینده قراره خیلی بهم کمک کنه (علاوه بر کتاب منابع دیگه ای روهم دنبال میکنم)
البته مودم اینجوری نیست که هرچی نویسنده نوشته رو درمرحله اول قبول کنم و بگم درسته.... نیاز دارم روی اون محتوا و مفهوم عمیق بشم درموردش فکر بکنم و خیلی چیزای دیگه ، ممکنه برخی عقاید و مطالب مطرح شده رو قبول نکنم و ایده و نظر خودم رو داشته باشم ولی درکل دنبال کردن این مطالب هم توی رفتار شناسی هم توی ارتباطات و هم در شغل آینده ام که آشنایی با درون انسان ها رو میطلبه ، برام جذاب و مفیده
کتابای خاطرات و برخی اوقات رمان و کتابای تاریخی روهم دوست دارم ^^ فقط محدود به توسعه فردی نیست...

اغلب خصوصیت هایی که درموردم نوشتی درست هستن : )
البته یسری تغییرات هم کردم ، همیشه اعتماد بنفس خوبی داشتم (اعتماد به توانایی هام) ولی عزت نفسم مشکل داشت (اینکه خودم رو دوست داشته باشم و ارزشمند بدونم) ، ولی الان عزت نفسم هم مثل اعتماد بنفسم خوب شده ^^

همین مهم ترین دلیل حال خوبمه


خوشحالم که باهات آشنا شدم و این مدت از هم صحبتی باهات لذت بردم ^^
برای خودت و اهدافت بجنگ و تلاش کن
برات آرزوی سلامتی و حال خوب و موفقیت میکنم
ایشالا مزد زحماتت رو به بهترین شکل ممکن بگیری*

----------


## Gord_Afarid

یه دفعه تگم کردی قول دادم چند وقت بعدش بیام پر کنم. امشب داشتم تگ هامو میدیدم یادم افتاد دوباره.....یه دفعه انقد جدی خدافسی کردی که من داشتم فک میکردم وقتی اینو پر کردم از چه طریقی واست بفرستم 
 :Yahoo (4): 


1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
 با همون فیس خودش.

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟ خعلی زیاد. بچه ها دوسش دارن

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟ با همه خوب و با یه شیب ثابتی رفتار میکنه. دوست صمیمی اینجا نداره.

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
 نه چیزی نیست. چیزی باشه همونجا میگم.

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟  هوف. ایها الکفار. رو هیچکی کراش نی. شاید یه درصد پنهانی رو دایی یا دکتر هاوس کراش باشه که اونم عادیه.

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟ تاپیکای درسی 98 درصد مفیدن. بقیه هم چون اکثرا دلی و صادقانه س به دل میشینن.

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟ تعداد خیلی کم . چون اهل  زیاد حرف زدن و مجلس گرمی نیس.

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟ گیفای بچه ها رو خعلی دوس داره. کلمه هم عاااااا و بح بح رو زیاد میگه.

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟ از اونجایی که من جلوی دیگران موقع چیزی خوردن خنده م میگیره و اگه دهنم پر باشه اتفاقات خوبی نمیفته و شرفم به باد میره پس جاهای غذایی کنسل.(چراااااااااااااااااا  ااا من غذا میخاممممممممممممممم) .
یه غذا خوری پیدا کرده بود میگفت سینی باربیکیو داره. میریم همونجا. عه. غذا شد که. عب نداره. سعی میکنم خنده م نگیره. به هر حال من برا غذا هر کاری میکنم ، نخندیدن که کاری نداره. والا. نخندیدن اسون تره یا نخوردن. قطعا نخوردن. عا ببخشید نخندیدن.بعد چیزم هست. ما چند بار رفتیم دربند. ولی تا اخرش بالا نرفتیم خعلی دلم میخاد ببینم تهش چجوریه به کجا ختم میشه. بعد باقالی و لواشکم که داره . رستوراناشم که خوبه. فقط یادم باشه یخ بردارم. برا نوشیدنی. نکنه نمیخای بزاری یخ بردارم. خجالت بکش مرد مگه اسیر اوردی. اصن برگرد بریم پایین من بدون یخ نمیام. حالا خوب شد دعوا شد. ای بابا چه مصیبتیه :Yahoo (68): 
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
الان نه. هر وقت مشغول کرد میرم میپرسم خط آزاد بشه. والا.


11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
 یاد کسی نمیفتم....

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
 زیاددددددد

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟! بچه های تازه وارد رو محدود کن پاشون به تاپیکای غیر درسی وا نشه که موندگار میشن....... بعد مسابقه هارم بیشتر کن حوصلمون پوکید بمولا.ولی اگه مدیر باشه فک کنم اذیت بشه ولی کارای خوب بکنه....

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟خوب: مسئولیت شناس/ با تعهد/یاری رسان/ درسم زیاد میخونه/ خودشم نمیگیره/ زن و بچشو دوس داره در اینده که این خعلی خوبه. افرین/دروغگویی ازش ندیدم/مفید/
بد:حرفاشو گاها میریزه تو خودش. اونا رشد میکنن و گریبان آدمو میگیرن. این کار رو نکن. عاممممم دیگه وقتی کم حرف میزنه ادم فک میکنه قهره. جدیت هم داره که ادم میترسه شوخی کنه. البته من که بازم شوخی میکنم خعلی سیس جدی ادما روم تاثیر نمیذاره واسه شوخی نکردن  :Yahoo (4): تازه الان یکم بیشتر با شوخیای من اشنا شده اون اوایل که انفارکتوس میزد بنده خدا.درکل چیز خاصی نیس که بگم

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*پستم رو ریپلای زد. فک میکردم فقط اهنگ خارجی گوش میده. خوشال شدم. فک کردم چون خیلی عناوین و القاب داره و معروفه شاید میخاد خودشو بگیره ولی خب اینطور نبود.

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :ندارم. داشتم هم فک کن یه درصد رو میکردم. اتو فقط برا اینه تو فضای خصوصی همش یاداوریش کنی هر هر بخندین. نه تو عام

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :هر دفه از علاقش به بچه ها میگه من ارزو میکنم فردا صب پاشه ببینه بچش تو بغلشه. ارزو میکنم  یه خانواده ی خعلی خوب با خانم و بچه های خعلی خوب نصیبش بشه. با یه عالم بچه. به به عالی شد.
18.ی نصیحت :حقیقتا خجالت میکشم نصیحتش کنم  ولی سلامت خودش رو در اولویت قرار بده. روحی ، جسمی. هر جایی که میبینه به نفعش نیست و داره بجای رشد کردن و سود دیدن ، ضرر میبینه رو از زندگیش حذف کنه. اها.  خداییش کیک بوکسینگ هم شد رشته؟ حالا درسته دوص داری ولی آدم همه جاش میشکنه که. دردش میگیره .نمیشه رشتتو عوض کنی؟ خعلی خوب میشه هاااااااااا این همه رشته.مدیونی فک کنی دارم تبلیغ رشته های غیر اون کیک خامه ای رو میکنم.

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :نمیدونم والا چی. یه ست  10 تایی روان نویس هپی دی با طرح کهکشانی. خودم طرح اسب تک شاخشو دارم. راضیم. بعد یه بسته نورسکای 9 صبح بن مانو (قهوه س). بعد شکلات. بعد یه کتاب . بعد ماگ. بعد یه سجاده ی متبرک به ضریح حرم.

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :
نمیدونم. بودجه چقده چی بگیرم داداچ؟ حالا یه چیز هس مادی نی بعدا به خودش میگم. اها هر وقت ناراحت شد همونجا بگه چون من از اوناییم که مدام فکر میکنم : ینی الان ناراحت شد ؟ خوشال شد ؟ بدش اومد ؟ بد بود؟ دیگه خلاصه همون جا بگو.  تچکر
همین دیه. تمام.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> یه دفعه تگم کردی قول دادم چند وقت بعدش بیام پر کنم. امشب داشتم تگ هامو میدیدم یادم افتاد دوباره.....یه دفعه انقد جدی خدافسی کردی که من داشتم فک میکردم وقتی اینو پر کردم از چه طریقی واست بفرستم 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
>  با همون فیس خودش.
> 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟ خعلی زیاد. بچه ها دوسش دارن
> 
> ...




بح 
سلام 

ممنون که برام نوشتی  :Yahoo (81): 
عب نداره ، یخ هم بخور ولی خیلی کمتر  :Yahoo (4):  دیگه قرص سرماخوردگی رو که نباید با یخ خورد  :Yahoo (110):   :Yahoo (21): 


از اینکه باهات آشنا شدم خوشحالم ، دل صاف و ساده و پاکی داری 
البته توی دورانی بودم که اغلب حالم اصلا خوب نبود و اگه گاهی از دستم حرص خوردی یا ناراحتی ای پیش اومد ... معذرت میخوام

بازم ممنون که وقت گذاشتی
برام ارزشمند بود و از خوندنش خوشحال شدم
امیدوارم همیشه همینقدر پرانرژی باشی و سلامت ... بیشتر مراقب خودت باش ، بهترینا رو برات آرزو میکنم

----------


## Gord_Afarid

> بح 
> سلام 
> 
> ممنون که برام نوشتی 
> عب نداره ، یخ هم بخور ولی خیلی کمتر  دیگه قرص سرماخوردگی رو که نباید با یخ خورد  
> 
> 
> از اینکه باهات آشنا شدم خوشحالم ، دل صاف و ساده و پاکی داری 
> البته توی دورانی بودم که اغلب حالم اصلا خوب نبود و اگه گاهی از دستم حرص خوردی یا ناراحتی ای پیش اومد ... معذرت میخوام
> ...


باشه سعیمو میکنم کمتر بخورم ( حقیقتا دارم دروغ میگم )
خواهش میکنم کاری نکردم. منم از اشنایی با شخصی مثل تو خوشحالم واقعا.
نه اگه اندکی حرص خوردن هم بود ناشی از شناخت کم بود نه چیز دیگه. که الان همون اندک هم نیست .
مرصی لطف داری بهم. (هارتم اکلیلی شد)
خب اینم بگم که من در طی این چند ماه فوق العاده غر زدم و حقیقتا از همه لحاظ رد داده بودم. اگه اذیتی کردم که خب حتما کردم از تو و تمام دوستام عذر میخام........
ایشالا که سلامت و سرزنده باشی. ما تا بچه هاتو نبینیم ول کن نیستیم. والا. شوخی نیست که

----------


## reza fff

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟لاغر و باریک اندام ک از قضا همونم بود
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟حداقل نصف دوستان ارادت دارن بهش
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟والا اگ بدونم :Yahoo (20): 
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگوحساس نباش
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ بعید میدونم داشته باشه..اگرم باشه والا اگ بدونم
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟غیر درسی و درسی خیلییییییییییییییییی
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟10 تو این زمان کم البته
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟داداش
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟بعد بازار گردی و صحبت همزمان ناهار میزدم باش
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !ن
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟خودم زمانی ک ساده و احساسی بودم و همش بفکر کمک
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟خیلی تا اینجا ک فهمیدم
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
تاپیک های حال خوب کنو هی اپ کنه :Yahoo (20): دکمه بی ادبا رو هم بزنه
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟خاکی بودن و اهل کمک کردن..زودرنج بودن و اهمیت دادن ب حرف دیگران
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*خاطره ندارم..ولی زمانی ک قبول شد خیلی حساس بود بقیه چی فک میکنن دونه دونه جوابشونو میداد با خودم میگفتم این پسره چرا انقدر چیزه :Yahoo (20): بابا ولشون کن خب..بعدا فهمیدم حساسه..شاخص ترین چیزی بود ازش تو ذهنم مونده
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :داشتمم نمیگفتم
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :سلامتی خودشو عزیزاش
18.ی نصیحت :تو نمیتونی بقیه رو تغییر بدی..خودتو تغییر بده ک دایورت کردنو بلد شی(البته جسارت نباشه ها چون تو سوال بود گفتم)
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :بیرون رفتم ی صدقه ب نیت خودمو خودش
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :
وقت کرد صدقه بده

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟لاغر و باریک اندام ک از قضا همونم بود
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟حداقل نصف دوستان ارادت دارن بهش
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟والا اگ بدونم
> 4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگوحساس نباش
> 5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ بعید میدونم داشته باشه..اگرم باشه والا اگ بدونم
> 6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟غیر درسی و درسی خیلییییییییییییییییی
> 7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟10 تو این زمان کم البته
> 8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟داداش
> 9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟بعد بازار گردی و صحبت همزمان ناهار میزدم باش
> ...


*بححح آقا رضای گل

آخ آخ آخ آخ  یادم انداختی اون دوران رو
آره یه زمان بدجوری صاف و ساده بودم هرچیزی و هرکسی رو جدی میگرفتم

گذشت دیگه اون دوران 

همین الان منم از طرفت یه مبلغی رو میریزم خیریه...دمت گرم

مرسی که زمان گذاشتی و برام نوشتی 
همیشه سالم و سلامت باشی*

----------


## _Aurora82_

با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟از امروز دیگه با فیس واقعیِ خودش، قبلا تصورش نمیکردم  :Yahoo (4):  

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟خیلی زیاد واقعا 

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟هنوز پی نبردم 

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
ن، چیزی باشه میگم ب خودش 

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟فک نکنم رو کسی کراش باشه  :Yahoo (4):  

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟95 درصد، درسی و غیر درسی خیلی چیزا ازش یاد گرفتم.. 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟8 تا 10 نفر فک کنم 

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
:troll (18): :Yahoo (85): 
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟کوه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):  

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
ن 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟ی کارتون بود آلوین و سنجاب ها، اون سنجابه ک عینک میزد محافظ کار بود قدش هم بلند بود بنفش میپوشید فک کنم  :Yahoo (4):  

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟زیااااااد 

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!خب فک کنم تاپیکای بیشتری بزنه
این قابلیت رو هم اضافه کنه ک هر وقت خودمون بخوایم بتونیم خودمونو اخراج کنیم 

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟اخلاقای خوب مسئولیت پذیررررر، سحر خیز، مهربونه خودشو نمیگیره، کمک میکنه ب بقیه انسانیت داره و.. 
اخلاق بد : چیزی ب ذهنم نمیرسه یه دونه فقط اینکه احساس میکنم کمتر از بقیه ب فکر خودشه

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
تو یه تاپیک درسی بود جواب داد راهنمایی کرد 
خاطره خاصی ندارم 
ولی حقیقتا تاپیکاش خیلی کمکم کردن، پس بازم ممنون :Yahoo (1):  
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
آتو بگیر نیستم، آتو داشتم هم نمیگفتم فراموش میکردم 
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :آرزوی خوشبختی و خوشحالی بینهایت واسش دارم 

18.ی نصیحت :
نصیحت نیس، در خواسته، بیشتر ب فکر خودش باشه، زیاد درگیر آدما نشه  
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
یه کتاب فلسفی باید انتخاب کنم بهش بدم  :Yahoo (4):  
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :
دعا کن لطفا برام

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟از امروز دیگه با فیس واقعیِ خودش، قبلا تصورش نمیکردم  
> 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟خیلی زیاد واقعا 
> 
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟هنوز پی نبردم 
> 
> 4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
> ن، چیزی باشه میگم ب خودش 
> 
> ...


*سلام 

اوفففففف
منم کوه دوست دارم
یبار همین دو سه ماه پیش بود ، یهو زدم تو دل کوه با موزیک توی گوش و... 
انقدر رفته بودم بالا یهو به خودم اومدم دیدم شت من کدوم گوری ام ؟   
خلاصه از دره و جاهای ناجور اومدم پایین تا سریع تر قبل از تاریکی راهم رو پیدا کنم )))))))
عجیب بود از اون سراشیبی های ناجور و تیز زنده پایین اومدم

نتیجه اخلاقی اینکه وقتی ذهنتون شدیدا درگیره تنهایی کوه نرید  یک عدد Blue_aurora هم همراه داشته باشید 

ممنون بابت این همه لطفی که داری ^^
امیدوارم تونسته باشم خیلی کوچیک و کم هم کمکی کرده باشم
منم چیزایی بوده که از خودت یادگرفتم و این رو جدی میگم *-*

حتما
شمام برای من دعا کنید

ممنون زمان گذاشتی و برام نوشتی
تن و روح و فکرت سلامت و آرزوی موفقیت*

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*سلام به تو❤🙂
1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
اگه نشناسیش تصورت عکسای پروفایلش شخصیتای انیمه توذهنت نقش میبنده
ولی سعادتمندانه چهره زیروچندباری دیدیم((=
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
 به دلیل فعالیت مستمروخوبش باهمه سلام علیک داره ولی به نظرم اینکه همه بشناسنت بااینکه محبوب همه باشی دوتاتفسیرمتفاوته 
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
حقیقتانمیدونم..
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو 
اره بااینکه این عادتودارم ولی بایدبگم همیشه
.
فکرکنم همه‌مون انواع و اقسام تغییر رفتارهای ناگهانی با خودمونو توی روابطمون دیدیم؛ اما بدترین نوع این تغییر رفتارها اونایی بوده که طرف مقابل صرفا مارو یک پل یا وسیله برای رسیدن به خواسته‌اش دیده به طوری‌که بعد از عبور و رسیدن به اون هدف یا رو شدن دستش و افتادن نقاب و نرسیدن به خواسته‌اش، بلافاصله یک جنبه دیگه از شخصیت خودشو به نمایش گذاشته.
هرگز این رفتارهای دوگانه از ذهنت پاک نمیشه؛ انگار وسط یک نمایش مضحک بودی و اون حسِ به بازی‌گرفته شدن فراموش نشدنیه. مدام همه‌ی حرف‌ها و اتفاقاتی که تجربه کردی رو زیرسوال می‌بری و این جنگ و کشمکش‌های ذهنی تا سالها ادامه پیدا می‌کنه.
..
"
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
نیدونم
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
توبخش درسی مفیدوخفنن
وتوبقیه بخشاجذابوخفنن
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
به نظرمن جداازشخصیت بیرونی خودش بستگی به اون آدماومحیطم داره که چقدباروحیاتش همخونی داره قطع به یقین نمیشه گفت
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
(همونی که اکثربچه ها گفتن):d
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
نمدونم مترودوست داره ولی متروباکافه کتاب ابان که محبوب ترین محیط روزای حال بدمه میبردمش وحس وحال خوب اون محیطوباهاش تقسیم میکردم
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
نه فک نکنم درسی که نیست..جسارت دخالت توزندگی خصوصی بقیه روهم ندارم
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
درونش(پایینترگفتم)
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
زیادتعاملی نداشتم ولی برداشت شخصیم اونه اونقدی برای حریم بقیه حدومرز قائله که اگه دردودل یاصحبتی باشه بشه بهش اعتمادکرد وباخیال راحت باهاش حرف زد
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
جسارت نباشه ولی روحیاتش مناسب مدیریت نیست ومفیدبودنش اینجوری قشنگتره 
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
تاحدی که درتوان و وسعشه به بقیه کمک میکنه
منش ومهربونیس
.
اخلاق بدنمیدونم محسوب میشه ولی احساسات بیش ازحد وخوب بودنش گاهی سبب رنجش خودش میشه
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
چیزخاصی ندارم که اسمشوبذارم خاطره
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
..ندیدم والا
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
همیشه گفتم حال دلش خوب باشه
دلش آروم باشه
18.ی نصیحت :
در جایگه نصیحت که نه ولی دوستانه میگم، شده هیچ‌کس دورت نباشه اکیه، ولی اون یه آدم بی‌شعور عوضی و که به هر دری میزنه تو دیوار مغزت سوراخ درست کنه بلکه نوری بتابه، و از اون دریچه تنگ بشه باغ و دید و هنوز امید داره به بهتر شدن حال جهان و پیش خودت نگه دار.
اگه این یه نفر که خودش و با چسب رازی بهت متصل کرده هم ازدست بدی لیترلی دیگه هیچی نداری
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
کاش درواقعیت این توانایی بود یه بخشی ازاحساساتمونوبه بقیه هدیه بدیم
ولی درواقعیت به رسم عادت کتاب کتابایی که بارهاخونده ام وباهاشون زندگی کردم
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :
اون نصیحت یا حرفایی که بخواد بگه..به  ورژن دخترش((=
..*
@Z3RO

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *سلام به تو❤������
> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> اگه نشناسیش تصورت عکسای پروفایلش شخصیتای انیمه توذهنت نقش میبنده
> ولی سعادتمندانه چهره زیروچندباری دیدیم((=
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
>  به دلیل فعالیت مستمروخوبش باهمه سلام علیک داره ولی به نظرم اینکه همه بشناسنت بااینکه محبوب همه باشی دوتاتفسیرمتفاوته 
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
> حقیقتانمیدونم..
> 4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو 
> ...


*از ورژن پسر به ورژن دختر
سلام 

مثل همیشه کولاک کردی باید بشینم انقد نگاه کنم به جمله هات و توی امواجش غرق شم تا چیزای جذاب زیادی از کف این اقیانوس کشف کنم
ممنون بابت این همه لطفی که داری

از طرف من دختر کوچولو رو یه بغل محکم کن 

مرسییی که وقت گذاشتی و برام نوشتی
برات کلی نور و رنگ برای زندگی بخشیدن به دنیای درونت آرزو میکنم 
الهی که اون دردها و تلخی ها پشت سرشون شیرینی های دوچندانی غافل گیرت کنن
روحی که داری ، احساساتی که داری ، شخصیت و فکری که داری همینجور بزرگ تر و پخته تر و وقوی تر و پایدارتر بشن

آرزوی سلامتی و حال خوب برای خودت و عزیزانت*

----------


## yahya_moz

*
1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟*

قبل اینکه عکسش رو ببینم تصورم اینجوری بود: قد بلند-لاغر-موهای تقریبا بلند که نصفش رو صورتشه
الان دیگه با عکس خودش تصورش میکنم
*
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟*
کسی هست که تو سایت حرف های درست و حسابی میزنه و حتی اگه باهاش مخالف باشم هم یه چیزی ازش یاد میگیرم
محبوب ترین

*3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟*

نمیدونم 
*4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو*

نه

*5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟* 

هیچکس

*6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟*

%100

*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟*

از اون سوال های عجیبه  :Yahoo (4):  خوش شانس باشه آدم های درست حسابی جمع جذبش بشن کافیه. کیفیت مهمه نه کمیت 

*8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟*

چیزی که خیلی بولد باشه توجهم رو جلب نکرده
*
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
*
بستگی داره چه موقعی باشه و در لحظه تصمیم میگیرم

*10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !*

نه

*11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
*
یاد Tanjiro تو Demon Slayer ( :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (21): )

*12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟*

zero چقدر میتونی؟
من جز خوبی چیزی ازش ندیدم و دید خوبی نسبت بهش دارم  :Yahoo (94): 

*13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!*

کارهای خوب

*14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟*

خوب : خیلی با حوصله است + به بقیه کمک میکنه
بدی ازش ندیدم

*15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_**

وات؟

*16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :*

مورد نادرستی بود  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 

*17. ی ارزو واسش کن :*

خوشحالی اطرافیانش به طوری که نگرانی از بابت بقیه نداشته باشه و بیشتر به خودش فکر کنه

*18.ی نصیحت :*

فقط یک نصیحت میتونم بکنم که اینو باید سرلوحه ی زندگیش قرار بده اونم این که از من نصیحت نگیره  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (21): 

*19. بهش یه هدیه بده :*

----------


## SINA_1384

*سلام زیرو 
دیدم تگ کردی که بیام، منم اومدم، اوّلش گفتم تازه چند روزه که آشنا شدیم و فکر کردم که به چند تا سوال نتونم جواب بدم ولی چون دیدم که ازم خواستی بیام، منم قبول کردم و اومدم 
۱- با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصوّرش میکنی؟*
قدّش بین ۱۹۰ تا ۱۹۵ سانته، چهرهٔ مهربونی داره، لاغر اندام هم هست  :Yahoo (4): 

*۲- تو سایت چقدر محبوبه؟؟*
خیلی محبوبه، تا حدّی که همهٔ کاربران میشناسنش 

*۳- به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه؟*
به نظرم همهٔ کاربران باهاش دوست صمیمی هستن و کسی نمونده که نباشه  :Yahoo (4): 

*۴- حرفی هست که تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی؟ اینجا بگو*
امیدوارم تو تموم مراحل زندگیت موفّق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 

*۵- به نظرت تو سایت کی رو کراشه؟*
فکر نکنم با کسی رو کراش باشه.

*۶- چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذّابن؟*
۱۰۰٪ پستاش  :Yahoo (4): 

*۷- به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع ۲۰ نفره بشه ۳۰ دقیقه اوّل چند نفر جذبش میشن؟*
۱۷ نفر

*۸- تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه؟*
:troll (18):

*۹- اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری، کجا میری؟*
گیم نت  :Yahoo (4): 

*۱۰- سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟ ازش بپرس !*
فعلاً سوال خاصّی ندارم.

*۱۱- شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
*هیچکس

*۱۲- چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟*
۹۹٪  :Yahoo (4): )))))))

*۱۳- به نظرت اگر مدریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده؟!*
بیشتر تو بخش گفت و گوی آزاد فعّالیت میکنه و تاپیک هایی برای سرگرمی کاربران ایجاد میکنه.

*۱۴- دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا از اخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟*
درسخون هست، یاری رسونه
اخلاق بدی ازش ندیدم  :Yahoo (4): 

*۱۵- اوّلین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن؟*
به تازگی آشنا شدیم و هنوز خاطره ای ازش ندارم  :Yahoo (4): 

*۱۶- یه آتو ازش رو کن:* 
ندارم.

*۱۷- ی آرزو واسش کن:*
انشاللّٰه به تمام خواسته هاش برسه  :Yahoo (1): 

*۱۸- ی نصیحت:* 
هیچوقت نزار قلبت ازت دور بشه، بزار ذهنت پاهاتو پرورش بده و اونو دنبال کنه  :Yahoo (4): 

*۱۹- بهش یه هدیه بده:*
یه جعبه شکلات شونیز طلایی  :Yahoo (4): ))))

*۲۰- ازش یه هدیه بخواه:*
برام دعا کن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟*
> 
> قبل اینکه عکسش رو ببینم تصورم اینجوری بود: قد بلند-لاغر-موهای تقریبا بلند که نصفش رو صورتشه
> الان دیگه با عکس خودش تصورش میکنم
> *
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟*
> کسی هست که تو سایت حرف های درست و حسابی میزنه و حتی اگه باهاش مخالف باشم هم یه چیزی ازش یاد میگیرم
> محبوب ترین
> ...


*سلام 
دمت گرم همزمان با خوندنش لبخند روی لبام بود مثل همیشه جذاب و همراه با شوخ طبعی خاص خودت 

طی این دو سه سال رفقای زیادی از رشته ی ریاضی توی انجمن داشتم ، هرچند نسبتا کم باهمدیگه صحبت کردیم و گپ زدیم ولی یکی از رفیقای خوبی برام *-*

همیشه توی اوج ببینمت داداش
ممنون که برام نوشتی*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *سلام زیرو 
> دیدم تگ کردی که بیام، منم اومدم، اوّلش گفتم تازه چند روزه که آشنا شدیم و فکر کردم که به چند تا سوال نتونم جواب بدم ولی چون دیدم که ازم خواستی بیام، منم قبول کردم و اومدم 
> ۱- با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصوّرش میکنی؟*
> قدّش بین ۱۹۰ تا ۱۹۵ سانته، چهرهٔ مهربونی داره، لاغر اندام هم هست 
> 
> *۲- تو سایت چقدر محبوبه؟؟*
> خیلی محبوبه، تا حدّی که همهٔ کاربران میشناسنش 
> 
> *۳- به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه؟*
> ...


*بحححححح سلام 

عاااا
دیگه هرکی باهاش داخل انجمن تعاملی داشتم چه زیاد چه کم دوست دارم برام بنویسه
از نقد شدن خوشم میاد *-*
هرچند بیشتر بچه ها لطف داشتن و انقدر که خودشون خوبن بقیه روهم خوب میبینن وگرنه انقدرام که دوستام لطف دارن آدم خوبی نیستم...

اکیپ گیم نت مون 3 نفره شد 
زیرو ، سینا و سید
سه تایی باید یه روز بریم سراغ پلن گیم نت 

ممنون که برام نوشتی ^^
ایشالا خودت و عزیزانت سالم و سلامت باشید و کلی اتفاقای خوب منتظرت باشن*

----------


## ainz

شیطونه میگ یبار دیگ بنویسم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ZanaP

سلام خدمت جناب زیروی سابق بوردم سابق و زیروی کنونی :Yahoo (4): 
مع الوصف که ما نه مدت زیادیه همو میشناسیم و نه این آشنایی سطحی چنگی به دل میزنه، باز هم به عنوان ادای احترامی به جناب محمدحسین اومدیم و خدا به خیر کنه  :Yahoo (15): 
1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟احساس میکنم باید کمی تا حدودی قد بلند، با انگشتا و صورت کشیده و صد البته عینکی باشه. 

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟
زیاد، زیـــاد! ماشالله خودشون یه رفرنس سخنگو هستن ما هر از گاهی بهشون رجوع میکنیم

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟دوستان یه سری اسم یه آقایی کاربر انجمن رو میگفتن ( عرفان بود اشتباه نکنم ) ولی خب احساس نمیکنم دوست صمیمی ای در انجمن داشته باشه؛ حالا اگه دوست دنیای واقعی باشه که تو انجمنم حضور داشته باشه شاید، ولی فکر نکنم اینطوری باشه؛ چی گفتم  :Yahoo (100): 

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
فعلا که نه ولی اگه بود چشم

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
سوال از این مسخره تر داریم مگه  :Yahoo (27): 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
پستای درسیشون که صد درصد کاربردی هستن، پستای غیر درسی هم صد درصد جذاب  :Yahoo (79): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
منفی 20 نفر  :Y (471):  البته خارج از شوخی، فکر نکنم ایشون اصلا از همون اول وارد جمع 20 نفره بشه، حالا اگه شد بستگی داره جمع چطوری باشه! اگه بچه های انجمن باشن که همه جذب میشن وگرنه خب اگه جمع دیگه ای باشه کنتاکت عقیده و generation gap رخ میده دیگه بد میشه  :Yahoo (50): 

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟شاید این  :Yahoo (15): 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
میخونه، ولی خب چون مقدور نیست پس یه پارک خلوت زیر یه درخت بیدی باشه، پختیم از گرما  :Yahoo (35): 

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
فعلا نه ولی ایشالله یه لیست! درست میکنم میدم خدمتشون  :Yahoo (16): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
از نظر علائق و سبک زندگی و ایدئولوژی(!) تا اونجا که اطلاع داشته باشم یه ذره خیلی کوچولو شباهت داریم، ولی در کل شخصیت یونیکی دارن ماشالله، ترکیبی از یه سری افراد هستن ولی خب اگه نفر به خصوصی پیدا شد من این بخشو ویرایش میکنم  :Yahoo (3): 

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
از نظر درسی خیلی زیاد

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
نصف بیشتر اعضا رو اخراج میکردن  :Yahoo (23): 

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
زود جواب میده و جواب درست میده و جواباش از تجربه ی کسب شده ش میاد و جواباش و نظریاتش حکت عملی دارن!


15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*بعد مدت ها دیدن چرت و پرت و خزعبلات کنکوری، با فروم آشنا شدم و زیرونامه رو خوندم، به قدری جالب بود که برای دو نفر از دوستامم فرستادم وخودمم دو بار خوندم. به قولی هر چه دل برآید لاجرم بر دل نشیند 

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
" رزرو برای ادیت"  :Yahoo (23): 

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :امیدوارم تو همه ی عرصه های زندگی، مداوم موفق و موید باشن و به خاطر همه ی کمک های بی دریغشون به همه ی اعضای انجمن مورد عنایت قرار بگیرن؛ به قولی خدایش عوض دهاد!

18.ی نصیحت :
خب ما کوچیک تر و حقیر تر از نصیحت کردن هستیم، و نصیحت کردن از طرف بزرگ تر از ما هم کار جالبی نیست پس کلا قضیه منتفیه؛ کسی کسو نصیحت نکنه لطفا  :Yahoo (35): 

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
_____________
_                _
_     هدیه      _       :Yahoo (4): 
_                _
__________

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :ب
سوالی داشتم خدمتشون اگه وقت بود ممنون میشم جواب بدن. پیشاپیش بگم سوال کلیه و شاید یه ذره جواب دادنش سخت باشه چون قابل بیان نیست!
چرا حوصله ی درس خوندن ندارم؟ چرا استمرار ندارم؟ هدف تعیین کردم، رشته مو دوست دارم، میدونم میرسم و میتونم ولی باز دریغ از هیچ کار خاصی! یک جلسه ی کلاس 50 دقیقه ای رو در طی 3 روز تموم کردم!!! با توجه به تجربه ی خودتون، از کدوم نقطه ی خونه به عنوان داربست برای طناب اعدام استفاده کنم؟!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammadmahdi82

به به؛ به به.
سلام و درود بر رفیق خوبم، آقا محمدحسین. 
یه نکته ای رو بگم و بلافاصله بریم سراغ سوالات:
من متن سوالات رو از پیام آقا سینا که بالاتر نوشته بود؛ برداشتم.

۱- با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصوّرش میکنی؟
فکر نمیکنم واژه تصور درست باشه؛ چون توی پروفایلش دیده شده دیگه :Yahoo (4): 


۲- تو سایت چقدر محبوبه؟؟
خیلی آقا. خیلی. خیلی که میگم خیلییییییی ها. 

۳- به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه؟
اینو نمی‌دونم حقیقتش.

۴- حرفی هست که تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی؟ اینجا بگو.
نه واقعاً. همه موارد رو قبلاً گفتم ولی خب یه موردی رو الآن هم میگم.
آقا این مدت خیلی کمک کردی؛ وقت گذاشتی و سوالاتی که داشتم رو جواب دادی. خیلی ممنون بابتش.
ان‌شاءالله که در کنار خونواده، سلامت، شاد، رو به رشد و موفق باشی.

۵- به نظرت تو سایت کی رو کراشه؟
کراش باندیکوت؟!  :Yahoo (4):  (بازی خوبی بود واقعاً. البته اون موقع ما اینجوری تلفظش میکردیم؛ دیگه نمی‌دونم درسته یا غلط. امیدوارم که درست باشه.)
فکر نمیکنم کسی باشه.


۶- چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذّابن؟
اکثریت قریب به اتفاقش. درصدی بخوام بگم، ۹۵ درصد به بالا.

۷- به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع ۲۰ نفره بشه ۳۰ دقیقه اوّل چند نفر جذبش میشن؟
بستگی به جمعش داره قطعاً ولی خب اگر جمع خوبی باشه، به نظرم حتماً بیشتر از ۱۵ نفر.

۸- تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه؟
متأسفانه متوجه چیز خاصی نشدم ولی خب فکر کنم همونی که آقا سینا بالاتر گفته بود؛ می‌تونه باشه.

۹- اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری، کجا میری؟
کتابخونه، کتابفروشی که صندلی هم داشته باشه، گیم نت.

۱۰- سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟ ازش بپرس !
نه واقعاً. خوشبختانه یا متأسفانه همیشه سوالات رو پرسیدم و اگر بازم پیش بیاد؛ میپرسم. می‌دونم وقت زیادی رو گرفتم ولی خب چنین بوده تا این لحظه :Yahoo (4): 

۱۱- شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
شخصیت آدما خیلی خاصه کلاً. متاسفانه نمیتونم بگم یاد کی یا چی میوفتم، چون نمیشه به شکل دقیق شخصیت افراد رو به موارد دیگه‌ای، تشبیه کرد.

۱۲- چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
رجوع شود به پاسخ سوال ۲ در همین پیام :Yahoo (4): 

۱۳- به نظرت اگر مدریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده؟!
اینم دقیق نمیتونم بگم ولی خب تغییرات خوبی میده و بخش درسی سایت رونق بیشتری میگیره به نظرم.

۱۴- دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا از اخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
خوب ها که من زیاد دیدم ولی مهم تریناش از نظر من، دلسوز بودن و اشتیاق برای کمک به دیگران بود.
بد که نمیشه گفت ولی خب شاید مثل من کمی حساس و زودرنج باشه، کمی.

۱۵- اوّلین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن؟
اولین خاطره که قبل اینکه تو انجمن عضو شم، می‌دیدم که آقا محمدحسین و چند نفر دیگه از عزیزان، به سوالات بچه ها پاسخ میدن و واقعاً وقت میذارن برای پاسخگویی و از همه اینا مهمتر، حرفی که میزنن رو خودشون تجربه کردن و واقعیه، شانتاژی توش نیست. اولین خاطره که اینه ولی خب بعد عضو‌ شدن تو انجمن و آشنا شدن بیشتر، خاطرات بیشتری شکل گرفت.

۱۶- یه آتو ازش رو کن:
من که شخصاً آتو ندارم و فکر هم نمیکنم که کسی داشته باشه.

۱۷- ی آرزو واسش کن:
رجوع شود به جمله آخری که در جواب سوال ۴ گفتم :Yahoo (4): 

۱۸- ی نصیحت:
من کسی رو نصیحت کنم؟ :Yahoo (4):  جدی که نمیگی مشتی؟!

۱۹- بهش یه هدیه بده:
فکر میکنم دو سه تا کتاب خیلی خفن و خوب رو به عنوان هدیه انتخاب میکنم. الآن، فقط این به ذهنم رسید.

۲۰- ازش یه هدیه بخواه:
یه دونه نمیگم، دو تا رو میگم :Yahoo (1): 
یکی اینکه برام دعا کن.
دوم اینکه اگر امسال یا حتی سال آینده قبول شدم و تهران اومدم و وقت داشتی و خواستی و شد، یه بار حضوری ببینمت.
شرمنده زیادم شد.

----------


## Masoume

. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
دیدمش. ولی ی ذره برخلاف تصور اولیه ام بود 

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
برا بقیه که خیلی محبوبه برا من به عنوان یه عضو از انجمن. .. نه بابا  :Yahoo (10): 

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
اووووم. زیاد دوستاش رو نمیشناسم ولی فکر کنم Joseph

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو

اینکه بدانی کسی
 جایی به فکر توست
و درگوشه ی گرم و امنی از قلبش
جایی برای تو نگه داشته، 
به لحافی نرم می ماند
که دور خودت بپیچی
و از سرما در امان بمانی! 

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
کلا از این کلمه خوشم نمیاد پس جوابی ندارم (تا وقتی کلمه های قشنگی مثل دل داده و... داریم، چرا کراش؟؟) 
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
اکثر پستاش اونجوری که دیدم. 99.9 درصد  :Y (471): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
اووووم، اگه تو اون جمع قبلش من بودم، دیگه 20 نفری نمونده برای جذبش شدن  :Yahoo (4):  اگه نباشم، 18 نفر. البته از اون 18 نفر، فوقش 2 نفر وارد دایره صمیمیت میشن. 

تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
اون ایموجی ادمکی که داره میره. 
تیکه کلام نداره. 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
طبیعت. 

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
چرا اینقد خری؟  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (35): 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
اولین چیزی که با شخصیتش یادش میفتم، خودم. 
و چون شبیه منه، پس به یاد تمام چیزای خوب و مثبت و عالی و...  :Yahoo (4):  (اگه شبیه من نبودی، برعکس :Yahoo (94): ) 

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
چیزی به اسم اعتماد برای من اینجوریه که، هرکسی جزو رفیقام بشه یعنی قابل اعتماده و الان جزو اندک رفیقام هست  :Yahoo (90): 

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
انجمن یک دست قهوه ای میشه   :Yahoo (20): 

دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
اخلاق خوب: صبرش همیشه به قامت بلند آرزوست / چیزای ساده رو دوس داره 
اخلاق بد: ادم ها ماه اند، همیشه نیمه روشن وجودشون رو نشون میدن، مگر به ادمای خیلی نزدیک یا اگر موقعیتش پیش بیاد که البته مطمینم اون نیمه تاریک تو، خییییلی کمه و نیمه نیست و خلاصه تا حالا اخلاق بدی ندیدم 

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*

یادم نمیاد جایی گفته باشم از حدس زدن خوشم میاد

خودت میدونی چیه  :Yahoo (94): 

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :

خنده ات طرح لطیفی ست که دیدن دارد....
امیدوارم همیشه همیشه بخندی. از اون خنده ها که اشک از چشمات بیاد و هروقت یادت بیاد، حالت خوب بشه  :Yahoo (1):  

18.ی نصیحت :
نفس بکش، عمیق، ارام، شادمان. بگو غم رد شود... که قلبت آرامگاه اندوه نیست. 

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
رفاقت با من بهترین هدیه زندگیشه  :Yahoo (4):  


20. ازش یه وهدیه بخواه  :
خوشحال باش :Yahoo (1):

----------


## HUNDRED

*سلام
1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
فقط میدونم قد بلنده و خودشم میگه که لاغره

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
 به قدر موها سر من

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
 سید و جوزف

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو 
حرفی ندارم

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
خودش و تاپیکاش 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
٪99.99

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
جمع ۲۰ نفره تبدیل به جمع ۴۰ نفره میشه 

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
نمیدونم دقت نکردم

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
کتابخونه 

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
نه ندارم

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
یه استاد (منظورم اینه که شبیه استاداست نه شخص خاصی) 

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
نمیدونم

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
 انجمن زنده تر میشه ( حسش نیست توضیح بدم  )

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
خوبی که فراوان است  مثه صفرای با ارزش
فقط تا آخرین لحظه مقاومت میکنه نره دکتر این بده

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
اولین بار تو ی تاپیک شمارش معکوس دیدمش
قبلش کاربرا میگفتن زیرو اومد   اع زیرو   بچه ها زیرو  
و من فقط پوکر به صفحه خیره بودم که ببینم زیرو کیه ک حضار اینطور موج مکزیکی میرن  هیچی دیگه بعدها فهمیدم حق داشتن  

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
ندارم و اگه داشتمم فراموش میکردم

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
موفقیتش در همه عرصه های زندگیش

18.ی نصیحت :
واسه دندت برو دکتر  اگه رفتی هم خداروشکر 

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
._. ام
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :
موفق شو و موفق بمون*

----------


## .miracle.

*1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
عکسش رو دیدم و ولی قیافه اشون با چیزی که قبلا تصور میکردم خیلییییی فرق داشت


 تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
خیلیییی زیاد، چون به آدم های خیلی زیادی هم کمک کرده و کلی دعای خیر پشت سرشه ،جدای این موضوع شخصیت جالب و قشنگی داره که محبوبش کرده


3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
به نظرم دوستای زیادی دارن ولی فکر کنم با آقای یوسفی صمیمی ترن


4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
نه واقعا حرفی توی دلم نمونده


5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
هیچ کس


6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
درسی هارو که نگم براتون، تمام تاپیک ها پر از ایده های ناب و جدیدن و الانم که کنکورم تموم شده، بازم برام خیلی جذابن و مشتاقانه دنبال میکنم، ۱۰۰ درصد


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
فکر میکنم ۱۰ نفر، اونم به خاطر اینه که به هیچ وجه اهل جلب توجه نیستن و کسایی که به سمتشون جذب میشن متوجه انرژی خوبش میشن و صحبت های قشنگنش افراد زیادی رو جذب میکنه


8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
معمولا کم ایموجی استفاده میکنه ولی اگه استفاده کنه بیشتر ایناست:troll (24)::troll (12):
**

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
به نظرم کتابخونه یا جایی که بتونم بیشتر باهاش هم صحبت بشم


10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
تونستی قلبت رو خوب کنی؟


11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
گل های حساس، همونقدر لطیف و زیبا، که هرکسی توانایی مراقبت ازش رو نداره، و باید بتونی خیلی با ملاحظه ازش نگهداری کنی




12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
خیلییی زیاد، فکر کنم چون خودش زیاد از اینکه نسبت به دیگران اعتمادش رو از دست داده و ضربه خورده، نذار بقیه هم این درد رو تجربه کنن، و در کل خیلی قابل اعتماده


13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
فکر میکنم بخش دانش آموزی رو خیلی گسترش بده و برای بهبودش تلاش زیادی کنه


14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
از اخلاقای خوب که بخوام بگم دوتا کمه واقعا، نمیدونم کدومو بگم، فداکار، مهربون، قلب رئوف، قابل اعتماد، احساساتی و ...
اخلاق بد هم نمیشه بهش گفت ولی یه ویژگی که بهش آسیب میزو سعی در رفعش داره افکارایی هستن که انگار نمیتونه متوقفشون کنه و انقدر مدام توی ذهنش تکرار میشن که بهش آسیب میزنن


15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
خاطره که نمیشه گفت ولی یادمه اولین فعالیتم توی تاپیک زیرونامه بود و وقتی تاپیکش رو خوندم واقعا گریه کردم، که چقدر زیباست که یکی از پسرای سرزمینم با وجود این همه سختی در نهایت موفق شده و واقعا ذوق کردم
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
آتویی ندارم و اگه داشتمم نمیگفتم


17. ی ارزو واسش کن :آرزو میکنم زخم های روح و قلب قشنگ و مهربونش به بهترین شکل ممکن بهبود پیدا کنن و هیچ جایی ازشون باقی نمونه


18.ی نصیحت : اصلا در جایگاهی نیستم که بخوام نصیحتش کنم و کوچیکتر از این حرفام ولی به عنوان پیشنهاد میگم، نذار نهایتا ۱۰ نفر آدم دیدت رو نسبت به ۷ میلیارد آدم عوض کنه و مثلا نسبت به همه بی اعتماد باشی، توی این دنیا آدم های خیلییی مهربون و خوب مثل خودت هستن فقط توی یه زمان و مکان مناسب تر قراره باهاشون روبرو بشی


19. بهش یه هدیه بده
به نیتش و به نذر سلامتی و شادی و پیروزیش به بچه های پروانه ای کمک میکنم
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :
برای پدر و مادرم دعا کنن که سلامت و شاد باشن
*

----------


## Niki - 402

سلامم سلاممم  :Yahoo (4): 


*1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟*
خببب عکسشو از رو پروفش دیدم پس دیگه نمیشه گف تصور... 
البته اینم بگم که وقتی عکسشو دیدم خیلی با تصوراتم فرق داش  :Yahoo (4): 


*2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟*
خیلی بسیار زیاد فراوون انبوه و خلاصه خیلی  :Yahoo (4):  

*3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟*
صمیمی ترین رو نمیدونم راستش... اماااا ازونجایی ک فرد بسیااار خوش مشربی هس مطمئنا دوست و رفیق زیاد داره تو سایت.

*4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو*
نوووپ

*5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟* 
هیشکی 

*6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟*
میشه گف همشون.. حتی از غیر درسیا هم کلی چیزا یاد میگیریم  :Yahoo (4): 

*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟*
خببب این ب خیلی چیزا بستگی داره. ولی فک نکنم تو جمع خودشو خیلی بولد کنه واسه همین حدود 5 نفر اینا. البته اگه جمعی باشه که بشناسنش مطمئنا بالای 15 نفر 

*8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟*
فک نکنم چیز ب خصوصی باشه ک بگم اره ازین خیلیی استفاده میکنه. ولی از بین ایموجیا  "" این 

*9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟*
خیابون انقلاب ک همونجا ی چن تا کتابم بهم معرفی کنه  :Yahoo (4): 

*10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !*
نوو چیزی نیس. اگه بود میپرسم

*11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟*
یاد انیمه ها  :Yahoo (4):  

*12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟*
ب نظرم زیاد. 

*13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!*
کارای زیااادی. اما اول از همه بهش میگفتم تم سایتو ی تغییر حسااااابی بده  :Yahoo (4): 

*14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟*
اخلاق خوب ک زیاد داره. ادم با اراده و مسئولیت پذیریه. منظمه. قلب بزرگی داره .تا جایی ک بتونه کمک میکنه ب بقیه و ...
اخلاق بدد. خب چیزی ندیدم تا الان.

*15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_**
بهش خاطره که نمیشه گففف. ولی خب اولا ک عضو سایت شده بودم تقریبن اولین تاپیکی ک ازش دیده بودم زیرو نامه بود و نگم ک چقدد مفید بود برام  :Yahoo (4):  دیگه بعد از اون همه تاپیکاشو دنبال میکردم

*16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :*
ندارم داشتمم نمیگفتم.  :Yahoo (4): 

*17. ی ارزو واسش کن :*
ارزو میکنم زندگیت پر باشه از ارامششش. پر از شادییی. پر از حال خوببب . پر از اتفاقای قشنگگگ . پر از از خاطره های خوب ک اون بدا رو کمرنگتر کنه ^-^
و دیگه امیدوارم همه چیز همونطور پیش بره ک میخوای... 

*18.ی نصیحت :*
امممم..  :Yahoo (4):  راستش خیلی ادم نصیحت کردن نیستم امااا
دائما یکسا نباشد حال دوران غم مخور  :Yahoo (4): 

*19. بهش یه هدیه بده :*
ازونجایی ک میدونم ب انیمه علاقه زیادی داره فک کنم ی کتاب انیمه زبان اصلی هدیه خوبی باشه  :Yahoo (4):  ولی چون اطلاعاتم درباره انیمه زیره صفره خودش باید کتابو انتخاب کنه  :Yahoo (4): 

*20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :*
 باشه ب عهده خودش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلامم سلاممم 
> 
> 
> *1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟*
> خببب عکسشو از رو پروفش دیدم پس دیگه نمیشه گف تصور... 
> البته اینم بگم که وقتی عکسشو دیدم خیلی با تصوراتم فرق داش 
> 
> 
> *2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟*
> ...


سلام سلام

خهلی ممنون که زمان گذاشتی و برام نوشتی و انقدر قشنگ نوشتی ^^

همچنین از بقیه و همه که برام نوشتن تشکر میکنم
خیلی ممنون 

از بقیه داخل امتیاز یا خصوصی تشکر کردم دیگه نخواستم با نقل قول ساختار تاپیک بد شکل بشه...
بازم ممنون بابت یادگاری های قشنگ تون و حرفاتون ، همگی برام ارزشمندن ^^

ولی نیکی شیطنت کرد و هدیه رو سپرد به خودم باید جواب میدادم 

برای گرفتن هدیه ات 
آدرس یکی از ایمیل های معتبرت که بهش دسترسی داری رو برام بفرست و هدیه ات رو تحویل بگیر ^_^

----------


## ahmad.jafari

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

شبیه این شخصیت های انیمه ها. لاغر و موی نسبتا بلند و اینا. که الان پروفش رو دیدم، اگه خودش باشه یعنی درست گفتم تقریبا

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

خیلی. هم خودش هم مهدی

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟

خدا. خدا همه جا هست، حتی تو این سایت. شوخی کردم. بنظرم یدونه نیست، چندتان

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو

دوستش دارم، بهش هم گفتم

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 

عبدالرضا منتظری حرف آخر؟

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟

جذاب که همه شون. کلا ایده هم جذاب نباشه، نوع پردازش جذابه. مفید هم یه مفهوم نسبیه. بنظر من حتی یه موضوع سرگرمی هم میتونه مفید باشه

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟

اگه حرف بزنه، خیلی ها

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟

ترجیح میدم توی خونه بمونم باهاش

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !

الان توی ذهنم نیست

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟

کاراکترهای انیمه ها 

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟

از نظر قلبی که بهت اون حس مورد اعتماد بودن و امنیت و اینا رو میده

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!

منو میکنه مسئول بخش شیمی  :Yahoo (94): (البته آراز بهم قولش رو داده)

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟

فانتزی باز و باحاله. دلسوزه.

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
من خیلی قدیمی ام. تا حالا دو سه تا کاربری عوض  کردم. روزایی که زیرو شروع کرده بود به فعالیت، میدونستم زیرو هم از اون صاحب سبک ها میشه

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
 :Yahoo (5): 

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :

نون قلبت رو میخوری. قلبت همیشه پر تپش (نمیدونم اصلا پر تپش داریم یا نه)

18.ی نصیحت :
رنگ روز فراغت ز اهل قبور بپرس. بجنگ

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :

هرچی خودش خواست

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :
سرش سلامت. از زیرو به ما وانجمن رسیده

----------


## Sepideh2004

به سوالات زیر پاسخ بدین :

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
قد بلند ، مو مشکی اوممم نه خیلی لاغر نه خیلی چاق متناسب کاملا 
بیشتر از این نمیتونم تصور کنم  :Yahoo (4): 

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
خیلی بیشتر از خیلی ...
فکر نکنم کسی نشناسه ایشونو

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
نمیدونم

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
بخاطر همه کمک هایی که میکنین ممنون  :Yahoo (1): 

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
فکر کنم هیچکس ولی اگه برعکسشه دوست دارم بدونم کی  :Yahoo (76): 
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
۹۹.۹۹۹۹۹٪


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
۲۰ نفر 

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
سخته این سوال تا حالا دقت نکردم 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
دانشگاه شهید بهشتی تهران  :Yahoo (4): 

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
سوال شماره ۵

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
اوممم فکر کنم اره یگر ولی از نوع مهربون ترش البته فکر کنم دلیلش گرفتن حس انیمه از عکساشونه 
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
خیلی 
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
کارای خوب  :Yahoo (4): 
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
مهربون ، اهل کمک به دیگران 
اخلاق بد نمیدونم 
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
اوممم فکر کنم همون تاپیک که از دکتر امیر محمد قربانی گذاشته بودن رو دیدم و خب البته احتمال اشتباه زیاده چون شایدم ایشون نداشته بودن و اشتباه گرفتم ولی حسم میگه درسته :/
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
ندارم متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه 
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
آرزوی سلامتی دارم
18.ی نصیحت :
همیشه همینجوری باشین
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
چیجوری خب :/
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :
به سوال پنج واقعی جواب بدین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Sepideh2004

> به سوالات زیر پاسخ بدین :
> 
> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> قد بلند ، مو مشکی اوممم نه خیلی لاغر نه خیلی چاق متناسب کاملا 
> بیشتر از این نمیتونم تصور کنم 
> 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
> خیلی بیشتر از خیلی ...
> فکر نکنم کسی نشناسه ایشونو
> ...


منو تگ کرده بودین و دیر دیدم پس ببخشید بابت تاخیر

----------


## Mahlyn

> سلام به همگی 
> ب تاپیک شوک الکتریکی به اعضا ،خوش آمدید *_*
> 
> 52 مین شوک الکتریکی رو تقدیم میکنیم به زیروی سابق فروم  : 
>   @Boredom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




پ.ن: 
معذرت میخوام اطلاعات زیادی راجع بهتون ندارم

اگر بابت نظراتم هم ناراحت شدید یا خوشتون نیومد پیشاپیش معذرت میخوام

 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Eve

سلامممم!

*1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

یه عکس از بچگیاش قبلا دیده بودم، کوچولو و بامزه بود، 
خدا کنه اشتباه نگرفته باشم فقد
احساس میکنم موهاش هنوزم قهوه‌ای باشه
چشماشم درشته، و رنگشون قهوه‌ای تیره هستش، 
موهاشو هم یه طرفه میزنه
قد بلنده تقریبا،‌ هیکل رو فرمی هم داره،
ریش و سبیل هم داره البته
حالا بیا و بگو چقدرش رو درست گفتم؟

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

خیلییییییی زیاد
احساس میکنم محبوب‌ترین باشه

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟

نمیدونم والا
با همه خوبه کلا

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو

آره، حقیقتش توی تاپیکایی که زحمت کشیده بود کلی وقت گذاشته بود نوشته بود، میومدم نوت برداری میکردم ازشون، دریغ از یه دونه تشکر خشک و خالی!
خلاصه که بخاطر همه چی ممنون، هیچ وقت نشد اینو بیام بهت بگم، نمیدونم شایدم روم نمیشد!
خلاصه که خودت نمیدونی چقدر خوبی زیرو

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟

اینو دیگه نمیدونم واقعا

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟

درسی‌‌ها: ۲۰۰٪
تفریحی‌ها: ۱۰۰٪

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟

خب راستش اینو باید یکی جواب بده که بیرون از مجازی هم با اخلاقیاتش آشنایی داره
در کل اگه بخوام با شناختی که دارم بگم، میشه گفت بالای ۱۴ نفر

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟

ایموجیش فکر کنم این باشه، چند باری که دیدم:

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟

میبرمش یه کافه، گرون‌ترین چیز رو هم سفارش میدم، ولی خودش باید حساب کنه
پس چی آقا زیرو، چی فکر کردی

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !

نظرش راجب من؟ ینی همه‌ی اخلاقیات بد و خوبم رو بگو

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟

یاد امیر‌علی (شهاب حسینی) تو فیلم دلشکسته،
نمیدونم چرا، ولی میبینمش یاد اون میفتم
و یاد انیمه هم میفتم بخاطر آواتارایی که میذاره

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟

زیاد زیاد زیاد

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!

- چت‌باکس رو ارتقاء میده
- هرسال روز سال تحویل، همه‌ی رأی منفی‌های کاربرارو پاک میکنه
- این اسم عوض کردن رو هم میذاره رو حالت بی‌نهایت بار
- بک‌گراند کف انجمن رو هم بنفش انتخاب میکنه
نه ببخشید، یه شخصیت انیمه‌‌ای میذاره
- هر ماه هم ۵ میلیون میزنه به حساب کاربرایی که از سال ۹۵ عضو شدن و اسمشون آنائه

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟

اخلاق بد ندیدم ازش
ولی خیلی آدم ساده و بی‌ریایی هستش
کلا خودش و پیاماش و حرفاش حس خوب رو میدن به آدم
صبور و با‌حوصله‌س
مهربون و بامعرفت و باشخصیته
کلا بچه باحال و خوبیه!

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*

اینو باید از خودش بپرسم از بس حافظه‌ی قوی‌ای داره تو این زمینه
متأسفانه من زود همه‌چی رو فراموشم میشه

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :

شاید این جزء مسخره‌ترین سوالا باشه
هیچ آتویی ندارم، و اگه هم داشتم، رو نمیکردم

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :

میشه چندتا باشه؟
آرزوی اوج خوشبختی در هر زمینه‌ای رو دارم واست
اونقدری که اشک شوق از چشمات سرازیر بشه
آرزو دارم دل مهربون و پاکت همیشه سبز بمونه
آرزو دارم احساس خوبی که به دیگران میدی، به خودت برگرده
و در آخر آرزو میکنم تموم دعا‌ها و آرزوهات به واقعیت تبدیل بشن!


18.ی نصیحت :

تو جایگاهی نیستم که بخوام نصیحت کنم
ولی خب:
همه چیز تموم میشه و میره
قبل از اینکه از دستش بدی بهش توجه کن!

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :

هدیه رو که نمیگن
ولی هرچی که خودش دوس داشته باشه

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :

یه دونه پیتزا
نه ببخشید، دو تا باشه


+ زیروی مهربون!
ممنون بخاطر تگت،
من توی پرکردن اینجور پرسش‌ها خیلی ضعیفم
نمیدونم چی بگم
خلاصه که ببخشید دیگه*

----------


## 𝐀𝐯𝐚

سلام 
وقتتون بخیر 
1_با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
قد متوسط .لاغر اندام .موهای پر پشت و مشکی 
2_تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
فکر میکنم خیلی زیاد 
3_به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه؟
به نظرم با همه روابط خوبی داشته باشن 
دوست صمیمی شون کیه ، نمی دونم .
4_حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
نوشته هاتونو تو تاپیک احساسات روزانه دنبال می کنم 
دید شما نسبت به مسائلی انتقال دهنده احساس خوبی هست.
5_ به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟
نمی دونم .
6_ چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
فکر می کنم ۸۵ درصد 
7_به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
فکر می کنم بالای ۱۰ نفر 
8_تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
دقت نکردم به این موضوع
9_ اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟ :27: 
10_ سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
تلخی و سختی کنکور و مشکلات دیگه رو 
می تونه به هدف رسیدن کم رنگ کنه و نفس تازه ای برای ادامه زندگی باشه؟
11_شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
انیمه (شاید به خاطر پروفایل هایی که انتخاب می کنن هم باشه)
12_چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
چون شناخت لازم رو ندارم حسی می گم ۷۵ درصد 
به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
نمی دونم ولی کاش یه نفر دستی به سر و روی انجمن بکشه
14_ دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
اخلاق خوب : کمک و دلسوزی برای بچه های انجمن 
اخلاق بد: نمی دونم
15_اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن
نمی دونم
16_ یه آتو ازش رو کن :
اینو هم نمی دونم  :Yahoo (17): 
17_ی ارزو واسش کن :
روحیه نوع دوستی شما هر روز درخشان تر از روز قبل باشه
18.ی نصیحت :
فکر نمی کنم بتونم نصیحت گر خوبی باشم.
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
برای سلامتی و موفقیتتون دعا میکنم امیدوارم 
روز های آینده روزای روشن تر از گذشته باشن .
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :
کمک کردن ب بچه های انجمن خودش بزرگترین هدیه هست




سربلند و موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## absolute_0

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

کم و بیش عکسشو توی عکسایی که میزاره دیدم
قبلشم تصورم تقریبا نزدیک بود بهشون
لاغر اندام و قد بلند

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

فک کنم خیلی
احتمال ۹۰ درصد محبوب ترین

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟

با همه اعضا صمیمیه و سعی میکنه باهمه گرم برخورد کنه 
با خیلیا دوسته اما دوست صمیمی به معنی واقعی فکر نکنم داشته باشه
اما به سید یوسفی و محمد مهدی حس میکنم نزدیک تره

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو

حرفی نیست 
خیلی باهم گپ و گفتی نداشتیم
ایشالا در اینده

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 

فکر نکنم رو کسی باشه 
البته کار دل حساب کتاب نداره که  :Yahoo (1):   :Yahoo (50): 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟

پستایی که جنبه درسی یا پیشرفت شخصی دارن ۲۰۰ درصد
پستای توی بخش تفریحی هم خوندنشون لذت بخشه 
احساساتو از ته دل مینویسه
به قول معروف هرچه از دل براید به دل نشیند

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟

معمولا رفتار افراد تا حد قابل توجهی بین فضای مجازی و واقعیت فرق میکنه البته اینجوری به نظر میاد:
توی جمع درون گرا به نظر میاد شاید افراد کمی بدون شناخت قبلی دورش جمع بشن
اما قطعا با شناخت رفتاراش تعداد همراهانش به طور خفنی زیاد میشه


8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟

ترول های خاص خودشو داشت 
مثل اونی که روزنامه پاره میکرد و یه چندتایی دیگه


9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟

پیاده روی (به هوای بارونی هم علاقه داره دیگه چه بهتر) :Yahoo (105): 
دانشگاهشون :Yahoo (83): 
کتاب فروشی هم میتونه جالب باشه

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !

قبلا هم به خودشون گفته بودم که واقعا تلاشگری و انگیزه کاراش ستودنیه 
کنجکاوم بدونم سرچشمه این حس از کجاست و چطوری میشه اینو تو خودمون پرورش بدیم


11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟

تا حدی حس میکنم توی رفتارا و چارچوبایی به خودم شبیه باشن و یه زمانی هم اینطوری بود که چون نام کاربریش zero بود یاد یه کاراکتر انیمه ای که همین لقبو داشت مینداخت و کاراکتر مورد علاقم بود معمولا خودمم یوزنیمام جاهای دیگه حتی ماقبل انجمن از مشتقات همین کلمه zero بوده و هست
البته از نظر تشابه اخلاقی شباهت چندانی شاید نداشته باشن


12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟

فکر میکنم با توجه به حسی که ازشون میگیرم تا حد زیادی میتونن قابل اعتماد باشن و حس اینکه دوست دارن به بقیه کمک کنن هم تشدیدش میکنه این حسو

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!

اگه اختیارات بیشتری داشته باشه تاپیکاشو با سازمان یابی و نظم خاصی ارائه میده 
حاشیه هارو هم مینیمم میکنه

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟

علاقه به کمک به دیگران 
اهمیت به ادمای اطرافش 

اخلاق بد آنچنانی ندیدم اما فکر میکنم بعضی وقتا یه سری چیزا رو احساساتش اثر منفی زیادی میزاره

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*

به عنوان کسی که مدت ها قبل عضویت خواننده صامت بودم تاپیکاشو و پستاشو دنبال میکردم
و باز هم به عنوان کسی که مدت ها بعد عضویت خواننده صامت بود پست ها و تاپیکاشونو دنبال میکردم
و الانم به عنوان کسی که فعالیت اندکی داره مطالبشونو دنبال میکنم
بیشتر خاطره هام اینگونه بوده وگرنه خاطره بولدی رخ نداده

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :

آتویی ندارم

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :

آرزو میکنم همین مسیرو با قدرت پیش بری و هر روز بهتر از دیروز تو مسیری که خودت خیلی دقیق بررسیش کردی قدم برداری و به رویا هات نزدیک تر بشی

18.ی نصیحت :

نصیحتی ندارم

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :

ایده خاصی ندارم اما امیدوارم بتونم با دادن چندتا از کتابای مورد علاقم بهش باعث خوشحالیش بشم و اینکه خوشش بیاد


20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :

اینکه مثل الان باز هم به کسایی که میتونه کمک کنه چون واقعا تو این زمینه توانمنده
و اینکه به خاطر اینکه تو زمینه روانشناختی و کتابایی تو این زمینه هم تجربه داره هم علاقه یه مسیری برای ما تازه واردای این زمینه معرفی کنه از کتابایی که دوست داره

دوتا هدیه شد زیاده خواهی منو ببخش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Arshia_Kh

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
دیدیمش دیگه تصور نمیکنیم
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
خیلی زیاد
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
صمیمی ترین دوست زیاد داره نمیشه انتخاب کرد
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
ی فایلی بود قرار شد واسم ارسال کنن :Yahoo (4): 
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
سوال مسخره ایه و باید حذف شه  مگه اینجا محیط مناسبی برا اینکاره
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
99.9
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
فک نکنم خیلی جذبش بشن تو 30 دقیقه اول چون درون گراس ولی بعدا 25 نفر
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
فکر نکنم تیکه کلام داشته باشه
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
دوس دارم با عقایدشون بیشتر آشنا شم و کمی گپ و گفت کنیم پس فضاهایی مثل کافه و رستوران یا پیاده رویو ترجیح میدم
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
ی مقدار واسم توضیح بده برا این دوران کنکور چه ورزشی میتونم انجام ببدم؟ خودت چیکار میکردی این دوران؟
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
یاد خودش
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
به نظرم خیلی زیاد
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
احتمالا حاشیه های انجمنو کم میکنه و بعداد تاپیکای مفید و درسی زیاد میشه
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
خوب: تلاشگر و دلسوز
تاحالا اخلاق بدی ندیدم فقط ی خورده حس میکنم زیادی به خودشون سخت میگیرن
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
اولین خاطره خوندن زیرونامه بود راستی دوس دارم بگم تا الان حدود 7 تا دفتر برا خلاصه نویسیو رفع اشکالو نکته و اینا پر کردم یاد تعداد دفترایی ک تو تاپیک زیرونامه ازشون عکس گرفتی افتادم
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
استغفرالله آتو از زیروی کبیر :Yahoo (77): 
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
فکر کنم اهداف زیادی واسه زندگیش داره پس ارزو میکنم به همه اهدافش برسه البته در صحت و سلامت
18.ی نصیحت :
ایشون چندسالی از من بزرگتره و من نمیتونم نصیحتشون کنم در واقع ایشون باید منو نصیحت کنه. فقط دوس دارم بگم ی مقدار کمتر به خودت سخت بگیر و راحت تر زندگی کن
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
عکس این کارکترای انیمرو میذاره رو پروفش احتمالا انیمه و مانگا دوس داره. منم ی چندتا کمیک بهشون معرفی میکنم البته بعد از ازمون علوم پایه
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :
حضورشون تو همین انجمن ی هدیس. همینقد که فعالیتشونو تو انجمن همینطوری ادامه بدن برای من هدیه بزرگیه .

----------


## high-flown

> *خیلی ممنون ازتون* 
> 
> انجمن باید دوجین از کاربرایی مثل شما داشته باشه همین قدر با شخصیت و همین قدر بامعرفت
> 
> انشالله همیشه خودتون و عزیزانتون سلامت باشید و به بهترینا برسید


خب زیرو از اونجایی که با منشن کردن اسمم بعد از سال ها سوپرایزم کردی و انجمنو به یادم آوردی
منم سوپرایزت می کنم و میرم دنبال کارم :Yahoo (20): 

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
راستیتش من خیلی کم پیش اومده ظاهر افراد رو تو مجازی تصور کنم در مورد زیرو که دیگه اصلا ولی چون حرفش شد بیبی فیس و یه قیافه موجه و بچه مثبت که ظاهراً بیبی فیس نیست. 

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
نیازی به گفتن من نیست 
شما رو پروفایلش که بری تعداد بازدید پروفایلش نقل قول ها امتیازها و حتی یادداشت های کاربری 
البته از معدود رتبه برترهای فروم هست که اینهمه مدت به انجمن وفادار مونده. 

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
افرادی با شخصیت زیرو با افراد زیادی دوست معمولی هستن ولی دوست صمیمی فک نکنم داشته باشه
که به نظرم کار خوبی میکنه. 
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
نه من انسان رکی هستم حرفی باشه یا به خودش زدم یا میزنم. 

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
تو سایت که راستش فکر نکنم 
چون راستیتش باز تلگرامی اینستایی جایی بود یه چیزی ولی اینجا حتی نمیتونی مطمین باشی طرف پسره یا دختر 
ولی تو فضای حقیقی صددرصد کسی هست 
حتی اگر خودش هم بگه نه دروغ میگه :Yahoo (20): 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
والا تقریباً هر پستی زیرو گذاشته جذاب بوده برعکس همینم باز هست ینی تقریبا جدیدا هر پست جذابی که تو انجمن گذاشته میشه از زیروعه. 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
اینو من نمیتونم چیزی بگم 
چون ندیدم ظاهرشو نه اینکه زیاد مهم باشه 
ولی لازمه اینکه وارد جمع بشی و افراد جذبت بشن 
یا ظاهرته یا کاریزما یا اطلاعات و حرف زدنت 
درکل زیرو آدم درونگرایی بنظر میاد 
ولی برعکس همینم میتونه باشه

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
زیاد باهاش هم کلام نشدم اطلاعی ندارم. 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
عادت ندارم به چیزی که هرگز اتفاق نمیفته فک کنم
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
یه زمانی هویتش بدجور ذهنمو مشغول کرده بود
که راستش چند نفر از همکلاسیاشو اتفاقا میشناختم و همو تو اینستا هم فالو داشتیم میتونستم بپرسم
ولی خب بیخیال شدم. 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی میندازه؟ 
یه همشهری داشتم کنکور 98،رتبه 600منطقه 3شد 
یعنی کپی اونه شخصیتش هردو از توجه و تو چشم بودن بیزارن و دوست دارند همیشه گم نام بمونن 
واین قابل احترامه. 
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
با احترام به زیرو 
متاسفانه من به آدمای اینطوری زیاد حس خوبی ندارم میبینی طرف تو مجازی خیلی موجه مهربون محبوب و به همه کمک میکنه 
ولی تو فضای حقیقی... 
حالا بلا نسبت زیرو 
ولی تا زمانی که با اونی که جلو اکانت نشسته حضوری صحبت نکنم نظری نمیتونم بدم.
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
والا این بنظرم یه ریسک بزرگه 
چون زیروعه نمیشه کاراشو پیش بینی کرد 
دیدی همه انجمنو اخراج کرد رفتیم هوا 
فرداش همه مونو برگردوند 
حالا جدا از شوخی 
انجمن از خداشم باشه مدیری مثل زیرو داشته باشه
14.دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
اخلاق خوب قطعا زیادداره مسئولیت پذیره حتی نسبت به اونایی که نمیشناسه زیاد از تعریف و تمجید و شلوغ پلوغی خوشش نمیاد مغرور نیست و...
اخلاق بد یه مورد که تو خود منم هست نمیگم نداشتن ثبات اخلاقی ولی رو این مورد بیشتر کار کنه 
و یه مورد دیگه که اتفاقا باز تو خود منم هست
و یه تاپیکم راجبش زده بود نشخوار ذهنیه
زیاد راجب یه چیزی فکر میکنه زیاد بزرگ میکنه موضوعات رو. 

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
پیام خصوصی دادم بابت زیرو نامه ازش تشکر کردم و جوابمو داد. همین 

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
بگردم پیدا می کنم ولی ولش کن. 

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
سلامت باشه همین

18.ی نصیحت :
زیاد فک نکن زیرو 
چون زندگی جوریه که یا باید فک کنی یا زندگی هردوش نمیشه

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
یه روزی تو فضای حقیقی شاید اینکارو غیر مستقیم انجام بدم شاید آره شایدم نه

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه؟    
هدیه مو ساعت ۲۴ امروز با منشن کردنم بهم داد. 
بزرگترین هدیه از نظر من اینه که بدونم از یاد کسی نرفتم.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> خب زیرو از اونجایی که با منشن کردن اسمم بعد از سال ها سوپرایزم کردی و انجمنو به یادم آوردی
> منم سوپرایزت می کنم و میرم دنبال کارم
> 
> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> راستیتش من خیلی کم پیش اومده ظاهر افراد رو تو مجازی تصور کنم در مورد زیرو که دیگه اصلا ولی چون حرفش شد بیبی فیس و یه قیافه موجه و بچه مثبت که ظاهراً بیبی فیس نیست. 
> 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
> نیازی به گفتن من نیست 
> شما رو پروفایلش که بری تعداد بازدید پروفایلش نقل قول ها امتیازها و حتی یادداشت های کاربری 
> ...


*
فاطمه کام بک رویایی زدی دمت گرم 
دلمان تنگ شده بود 
هعی زود میگذره هااااا 
یه زمانی انجمن رو روی انگشتت میچرخوندی  


مرسییییییییی که برام نوشتی
البته یمقدار ذهنیتت نسبت بهم اون ذهنیت دو سه سال پیشه 
الان یه برون گرای پرروی رها در لحظه حال شدم  

اره خلاصه آدما با گذرزمان و تجربه ها همچین همچون تغییر میکنن و ورژن شون آپدیت میشه  البته خداروشکر عوضی نشدم تغییرات مثبت بوده نه منفی 

عااااااااااااااااااااوووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووو
بیبی فیس بچه مثبت ؟  برعکسش کنی درست از آب درمیاد 


بازم ممنون زمان گذاشتی
بهترینا برات رقم بخورن دختر خوش قلب
مراقب خودت باش*

----------

